# UK - One photo per day



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^^
It's beautiful  Thank you for sharing the pic!


----------



## BlackLukes (Sep 2, 2007)

Excuse me, have you got a picture of Brighton? I'm going there this summer to study English :banana:


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Devon Countryside. Taken by me in September.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

BlackLukes said:


> Excuse me, have you got a picture of Brighton? I'm going there this summer to study English :banana:


The 31st january pic is of Brighton

Keep watching the thread, you might see another one soon


----------



## BlackLukes (Sep 2, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> The 31st january pic is of Brighton
> 
> Keep watching the thread, you might see another one soon


Nice pic! 
I like very much UK!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

BlackLukes said:


> Nice pic!
> I like very much UK!


The UK likes you too!


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Nice thread, well done chaps! :cheers:


----------



## williamhou2005 (Oct 21, 2006)

GM said:


> Isle of Skye, Scotland :


Only three buses there everyday, damn!:bash:

And they go anti-clockwise only!:bash:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Jonesy, when you want, may you post something of Glasgow? I'm pretty curious to see something of this city. I always hear bad comments about it...I want to give Glasgow a chance...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Glasgow it is then!!

The city does have its rough parts and social problems like lowest life expectancy in the country, one of the highest murder rates etc but it also has some great victorian architecture, good nightlife and some exciting urban renewal projects too.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

If you want to take a look around Glasgow, this online guide is pretty good (also for the rest of Scotland).


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Despite all the bad press Glasgow has it is a really exciting city, lots of cultural events going on, some great victorian and art nouveau architecture (Mackintosh) and great shopping :yes:

Great pictures on this thread btw!


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Glasgow it is then!!
> 
> The city does have its rough parts and social problems like lowest life expectancy in the country, one of the highest murder rates etc but it also has some great victorian architecture, good nightlife and some exciting urban renewal projects too.


 Wow, luv that building. Glasgow the 'Merchant City' has some superb examples of Victorian architecture, especially in the neo-classical and neo-gothic styles. Maybe you guys can provide a pic of the university and art gallery which were quite impressive as far as I recall?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great thread - I especially love the Scotland cliff pic - but the the hole country looks lovely!



Jonesy55 said:


>


Now that's just effing crazy! :lol:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

The river Cam in Cambridge,


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Mmm lovely place indeed it is!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Glasgow it is then!!
> 
> The city does have its rough parts and social problems like lowest life expectancy in the country, one of the highest murder rates etc but it also has some great victorian architecture, good nightlife and some exciting urban renewal projects too.


What's in the pic?

BTW, great shot.



Jonesy55 said:


> If you want to take a look around Glasgow, this online guide is pretty good (also for the rest of Scotland).


Thank you, Jonesy! :cheers:


----------



## BlackLukes (Sep 2, 2007)

Patachou said:


> The river Cam in Cambridge,


Amazing photo! 

Is that the English version of Venice??


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Venice is unique, Cambridge too!! However, Cambridge is different. It has a world renowned vibrant University and a colourful student population. It is filled with green parks, squares and commons. Soon the daffodils will be waving their yellow faces along the river Cam. In the summer many Italian tourists visit Cambridge. It is also a center of research in technology, science etc. It is a rare delight to browse in the many excellent book shops. The architecture of the many colleges is thrilling too. When we visit Cambridge, we enjoy attending a service in the King's College Chapel with the King's College choir singing. The acoustics are outstanding, and it is a marvel to gaze upon the flamboyant Gothic ceiling while you listen to heavenly music!!
Patachou


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Punting along the Backs on river Cam... is there something more quintessentially British than that? Green, country, university life, traditions, Gothic architecture.
I miss your country so much. :drool:


----------



## kange (Jun 18, 2007)

Dunrobin Castle is impressive and beautiful:eek2:


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> Hey - you copy cat :happy:


I learn from the master


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

1+2=3 said:


> ^^ Please show us where that picture has been taken (include a mini-map).


Smarden Kent


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Today a photo of Victoria Square, Birmingham. The Council House (pictured) is unusual among the grand 19th Century civic buildings of the North and Midlands for not being in a neo-gothic style.


----------



## SimonTheSoundMan (Mar 25, 2006)

BlackLukes said:


> Amazing photo!
> 
> Is that the English version of Venice??


No that's Birmingham.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

marrio415 said:


> yeah isn't that where the underwater national park is


Yes


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Bodiam Castle, Bodiam nr Robertsbridge East Sussex.


















Perfect example of a late medieval moated castle, Bodiam was built in 1385, as both a defence and a comfortable home.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice photo, nearly a perfect relection in the lake!


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

RHS Garden Wisley, Woking, Surrey








Demonstrating the very best in gardening and horticulture


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

A piece of industrial heritage today, from my county of Shropshire :banana:

A UNESCO world heritage site Ironbridge Gorge is home to the world's first, as you might guess, iron bridge!!


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> A piece of industrial heritage today, from my county of Shropshire :banana:
> 
> A UNESCO world heritage site Ironbridge Gorge is home to the world's first, as you might guess, iron bridge!!


Beautiful bridge.
You're lucky to live in Shropshire. It is a museum of the Industrial Revolution set in magnificent landescapes.


----------



## Choccie (Mar 5, 2008)

*Froncysyllte Aqueduct*



















An aqueduct near my home town which carries the Birmingham-Llangollen canal is regarded by many to be Thomas Telfords best work, in in 2007 it was in the running to become a World Heritage Site alongside the Great Wall of China.


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Edinburgh


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Edinburgh









This is an outstanding city.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Some great pics there.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pictures from Edinburgh. I like this view from Calton Hill!


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Edinburgh is a true jewel, it doesn't stop to amaze me every time I go there


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Elgar's birthplace in Broadheath, Worcestershire.









Sir Edward William Elgar, (2 June 1857 – 23 February 1934) was an English Romantic composer.


----------



## Glasvegas (Apr 23, 2006)

*Glasgow University*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

cool!


----------



## Carlosh2 (Nov 9, 2007)

Great


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

The one picture is the first one. The others are bonuses.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Castle Beach, Tenby on an incoming tide. Caldey and St. Margaret's Islands
and Giltar Point are in the distance.


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Francis Coal Mine









This pit which lies to the east of Dysart has over a century of operating life. It was opened in 1874 when in the ownership of the "Earl of Rossln Collieries" and although mothballed in 1984 while in the ownership of the "National Coal Board" it was not formally closed until 1988 when plans to extend it further under the sea to the Lothians was abandoned. 
The pit was known locally as the "Dubbie", getting this name from the Dubbie Braes where the pit shaft was sunk. "Dubby" is defined as a rock pool on the shoreline. 
Although the pit head area is now turned into an industrial estate the pit head wheel is a reminder of earlier industrial heritage and can be seen from several mile away on the walking route.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

The Second Severn crossing carries the M4 motorway between England and Wales. The shipping channel lies between the two towers.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Windsor and Maidenhead

















teatime in Windsor


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## Camzy (Feb 17, 2008)

*ROYAL ALBERT HALL, LONDON, UK.*












A taster of the interior:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ Nice pics, tis an amazing building :yes:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Carew castle


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice pictures from Wales


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Warwickshire









Warwick Castle


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Sorry, i've been lazy for a few days, thanks to all who have posted in my absence kay:

Today, Belfast, Northern Ireland, the City Hall


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful city.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Something a bit different from Glasgow.

It is and old picture of Pinkston Power Station behind the Sighthill tower blocks: I'm not sure if either are still standing.









Thanks to Boards.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

This is Pinkston Power Station in Glasgow in 1960. It was demolished along with lots of the surroundin neighbourhoods for the construction of the 10 sighthill Tower blocks.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Warwick


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

Ladybower Reservoir, Derwent Valley (Derbyshire)

from hircock100 at webshots. Definitely worth 3 photos rather than 1


----------



## jonnyboy (Aug 14, 2006)

the damb busters march springs 2 mind


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

Torquay & The English Riviera


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

Sherwood Forest, Nottinghamshire (home of Robin Hood)


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's a pic of Powis Castle, just on the Welsh side of the Shropshire/Powys border. I was there on Saturday, the gardens are beautiful, not my pic though.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

beautiful.


----------



## kennyrouge (Aug 25, 2007)

River Mersey


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Patachou

edit


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. 
Bath is an absolute must for any traveler through Britain.


----------



## BvizioN (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

cardiff said:


> Swansea


In the distance you see Mumbles Head. Lovely picture. Next month we are going to Wales!! Hoera!!!!


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Swansea








[/QUOTE]

In the distance you see Mumbles Head. Lovely picture. Next month we are going to Wales!! Hoera!!!!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I hope the weather is good for you Patachou as this weekend has been a washout. Despite that the blossom is on the trees and the bluebells are coming out! What parts are you visiting?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the last shot looks really cool


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

cardiff said:


> I hope the weather is good for you Patachou as this weekend has been a washout. Despite that the blossom is on the trees and the bluebells are coming out! What parts are you visiting?


We are going to Tenby from where we make excursions.
We plan on revisiting Caldey Island, St. Davids, Marloes, Solva, walk on the cliffs from Stackpole to Broadhaven maybe Colby Gardens etc
Time is always too short. For us, it is paradise the huge unspoiled beaches, the multiple hues of green, the colourful wildflower, the purity of the air etc
Have you ever seen the Severn Bore ? We saw it in " Coast " on BBC.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Well on the river Wye near me people come to surf on the boar, ive not personally seen it but its supposed to be quite a sight. Tenby is amazingly beautifull, im jealous of you ! lol.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## Glasvegas (Apr 23, 2006)

One photo a day?


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful Cardiff


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

We are totaly underselling the UK on this thread.
Seriously is rubbish shots is all you guys can manage to find?Come on look at other threads of this type see whats being posted on them.Inspiring and beautiful shots.

UK is a beautiful country so get shots that show that!No more shots of traffic signs and shit like that.Please.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Why dont you post some pics if you dont like the ones ive chosen!?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I will.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

El_Greco said:


> We are totaly underselling the UK on this thread.
> Seriously is rubbish shots is all you guys can manage to find?Come on look at other threads of this type see whats being posted on them.Inspiring and beautiful shots.
> 
> UK is a beautiful country so get shots that show that!No more shots of traffic signs and shit like that.Please.


The most important thing though, is not the quality of the picture, but rather, what's in the picture. I personally don't think these shots are underselling Britian, not at all. Sure some shots are leaning, some are small but those are just minor things. It's not like the photos are suffering from too harsh contrast adjustments or anything like that. 

Keep it up cardiff! kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Im not complaining about quality of the pictures but subjects - theres nothing interesting or inspiring about traffic signs or some sculptures on some building now is there?People can get wrong impression from such pictures - for example that UK is congested ugly roundabout!

I absolutely love this country (Dont get me wrong here Im not rabid nationalist or anything of the sort) and I want people to post beautiful pictures of UK and not crap ones posted just for the sake of it.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

You posted crap picture again just to piss me off didnt you?Seriously mate find/take some good shots.Please.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats crap about that pic? It shows a beautiful piece of victorian art in our second biggest city, the colours are nice, the sharpness is there for a night pic and the people give it a sense of scale (as does the fact not all of it is in the pic). You arnt exactly showing any expertise in posting picture are you lol


----------



## AceAccess (Apr 15, 2008)

GM said:


> Isle of Skye, Scotland :


WOW!
That's really impressive!
Look at the waves!

Are these man-made lakes?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

cardiff said:


> Whats crap about that pic? It shows a beautiful piece of victorian art in our second biggest city, the colours are nice, the sharpness is there for a night pic and the people give it a sense of scale (as does the fact not all of it is in the pic). You arnt exactly showing any expertise in posting picture are you lol


Do you honestly believe its a great picture?Would you expect to find such picture in Birmingham Guide Book(s)?No.Its grainy its leaning parts of the building are missing and it looks like it was taken accidentaly.

You can find much much better pics of this building but it seems you just couldnt be bothered to look for such.

---

*Botallack Mine.Cornwall.England.*

Botallack Mine was created by the Industrial Revolution that shaped Cornwall. 
There is evidence of tin mining in this area from the 17th Century and possibly earlier.
Botallack stands defiant above the Atlantic on Cape Cornwall, and its old workings are the most recognised symbol of Cornwall's proud mining heritage. 
But this was a harsh industry which sometimes claimed lives.
Mines were small, cramped and vertical - death and injury were a fact of everyday life. 
Rockfalls, accidents and explosions were not uncommon. 
In 1863 the chain which pulled the mine gig suddenly broke, causing eight men and a boy to plummet their deaths down the shaft. 
Many miners developed health conditions such as Bronchitis, TB and rheumatism from their time underground. 
It was the high value of the tin that drove some men to take desperate risks and at Botallack they tunnelled under the ocean itself.
The tunnels which run underneath the old engine houses travel out into the Atlantic for more than a mile, forming a vast industrial complex under the waves.
Botallack continued successfully as a mine until the 1870s until closure in 1895.
Despite sporadic reopenings, Botallack finally closed in February 1914 during the mining depression and, despite efforts to investigate new workings, it never reopened. 
Today Bottallack shows that sometimes man made wonders are more than objects of beauty or power - they are monuments to the people who suffered because of them. 
Visitors can still see the remains of the engine houses precariously clinging to a promontory above the sea.
At the top of the cliffs there are also the remains of one of the mine's arsenic-refining works.
Also look out for the mine's count-house or account house which acted as the mine’s office. 











Back then


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I dont think its a great pic, but its definately better than the grim picture you have posted of some cornish abandond mines, that really doesnt show the impressive nature of the UK!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cliffs stormy sea a lone walker and ancient mines...nah nothing impressive about that at all.Lets have a picture of some random buildings window instead!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I have to also admit that I think the overall quality of photos on this thread isn't great. Most tend to be snapshots. Have a look at the German equivilent to this thread for comparison.

Beautiful country Britain, but I agree that many of these photos just don't show it as well as they could.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cardiff learn to read - thread title says - ONE PHOTO PER DAY!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

:laugh: 

Oh dear, this thread has descended into farce since I stopped posting every day, come on guys, get your act together!!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Then why did you post 4 for Portmeirion El Greco, perhaps you should join me in reading lessons.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Its one file though.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

I have to agree somewhat, i think we can do better than some of the pics posted (they are good...but not up to the quality i've seen in other nations "one pic per day" threads). 

As greco says, there is no point posting a pic for the sake it, it is one pic a day after all . 

Also, perhaps it's just me, but does it seem to have become the Welsh photo thread? Lovely country and all, but we do have England, Scotland and Northern Ireland to choose from too. 

(And yes, i know i'm a hypocrite - complaining but not posting any pics.....ho hum  )


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Exactly if you think the pics should be better or of other parts of the country you do it, so far i only got good coments for my Welsh pics (which i have deleted as you obviously dont like them).


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> Lovely country and all, but we do have England, Scotland and Northern Ireland to choose from too.


Plus Overseas Territories!


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

cardiff said:


> Exactly if you think the pics should be better or of other parts of the country you do it, so far i only got good coments for my Welsh pics (which i have deleted as you obviously dont like them).


Nothing about not liking them, as i say, Wales is beautiful - there was no need to remove your pics, especially if you got good comments from them. 

Lets just all calm down here people.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Here, have a pic of Big Ben - a Cliche, yes, but it's so 'British', makes ya feel proud


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

^^Interesting, where's that? Edinburgh?


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

Fair enough if you're a londoner but that certainly doesn't make me feel proud. :? Just reminds me of tourism? and stuff. i certainly wouldn't call it "british".


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

It's home to the Parliament of Great Britain and Northern Ireland , how can it not be "British"? :? Thats like saying the White House isn't "American", or the Eiffel Tower isn't "French"

And well, it's generally one of the things people think of when they think of 'Britain', it's one of the most famous buildings in the world, it represents the first modern democracy in the world....and so on. :blahblah:

anyway, on with some more pics of the less well known regions of the uk, i only have pics of london.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*St Andrews.Fife.Scotland.*

A settlement called Kilrimont has existed on the site of St Andrews since the dark ages. By 1150 St Andrews had assumed the leading role in the Scottish Church and by 1410 it was the home of the first university in Scotland. Perhaps most momentous of all it became, also in the 1400s, the place where people first started hitting small balls into holes in the ground.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Derwent Water and the market town of Keswick.Lake District.Cumbria.England.*

Derwent Water (or Derwentwater) is one of the principal bodies of water in the Lake District National Park in the north of England.

The lake occupies part of Borrowdale and lays immediately south of the town of Keswick. It is both fed and drained by the River Derwent. It measures approximately 4 km (3 miles) long by 1.5 km (1 mile) wide and is some 22 metres (72 ft) deep. There are several islands within the lake, one of which is inhabited. Derwent Island House, an 18th-century residence, is a tenanted National Trust property open to the public on five days each year.


----------



## aclifford (Jan 22, 2007)

Great photos El_Greco. Love the history and info as well.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks.Heres another picture of Lake District :

Helm Crag :


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Remote Abergwesyn Common in Mid-Wales, I drove along here last summer, the only road through the area is an old sheep-droving track, it's quite scary in places, steep inclines, narrow unprotected drops to the side. 

This area is as remote as anywhere in England and Wales, a few sheep, some great views and that's about it, no houses, no cars, very few people for miles around which is very unusual in a densely populated country like this one.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

What a beautiful picture of Wales. Last week we were in Wales. The bluebells were blooming in Tenby. The wild primroses were flowering too! So many hues of green on the hills. Yes, so much open space...a feast for the eyes and heart.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Mid wales is strange in being sparsely populated, but its not a particularily bleak place.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Mid Wales has something for everyone. The breathtaking scenery of the Snowdonia and Brecon Beacons national parks, historic sights, festivals and unique attractions.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Little Moreton Hall, nr Congleton, Cheshire. I visited this house yesterday. It's an old Tudor manor house built between 1504 and 1610.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

What lovely pictures !!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

One of my pictures today, this was taken in the Conwy valley, North Wales. The scenery is very green this time of year.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful picture


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful pics :cheers: U.K. has a lot of nice places


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Rye.Sussex.England.*

You can find more pictures and short history of the town here :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=625294


----------



## channel (Apr 24, 2008)

picture taken yesterday


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah go ahead guys keep posting shit photos I give up...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Channel, you live in an incredibly beautiful country. You can do better than those photos, right?!


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

--


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*eilean donan castle*

Very near the isle of skye​







[


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

The Forth Bridge Scotland's Eiffel Tower.​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

The Scottish parliament , Edinburgh.​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice pictures an amazing city.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Falkirk Wheel*

The Falkirk Wheel, named after the nearby town of Falkirk in central Scotland, is a rotating boat lift connecting the Forth and Clyde Canal with the Union Canal. The difference in the levels of the two canals at the wheel is 24 metres (78.7 feet), roughly equivalent to the height of an eight storey building. The wheel is the only rotating boat lift of its kind in the world, and is regarded as an engineering landmark for Scotland.​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Chatsworth House*

Chatsworth House in Derbyshire, in the Peak District. Home of the Dukes of Devonshire, the Cavendish Family. Build by Bess of Hardwick. Mary Queen of Scots was imprisioned here. The greatest house of the region and set in a large park.​




























All photos from flickr.com​


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

^^ That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Chatsworth House and Gardens are magnificent. It is truly one of the places I dream about visiting. I have the book, "A Portrait of Chatsworth, by The Duchess of Devonshire.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Glen Coe*















photos from coda , hops73 @fickr.com​


----------



## Dubai Freak (Jul 26, 2004)

*Edge of North York Moors*

10 mins from the industrial area of Teesside, the edge of the North York Moors yesterday . . . . (Experimental HDR Photo)


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

jock in da pool said:


>


Would love to live in this cottage.


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

one of my dreams is that they build something like this in an israeli desert city called mitzpe ramon, it would be amazing!!



Jonesy55 said:


> The giant biomes of The Eden Project, Cornwall, South-West England.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

The ring of Brodgar was probably constructed sometime around 2500 to 2000 BCE. It was originially a perfect circle composed of sixty standing stones, surrounded by a massive ditch and several smaller stones. Twenty-seven stones are now standing, thirteen of which have never fallen over--in other words, thirteen stones have been standing for over four thousand years. This type of stone circle is known as a "henge." This one is larger than Stonehenge, and is the third largest in the British Isles​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*plockton*


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

jock in da pool said:


>


Lovely picture.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*St kilda*

For hundreds of years St.Kilda or Hiort was the most remote settlement in the British Isles - literally a collection of fearsomely steep sided rocks jutting out of the Atlantic Ocean 60 miles further west than the Outer Hebrides of Scotland. The islanders' story has become a byword for isolation and frugal subsistence. Once a self sustaining community, increasing contact with the outside world culminated in the last inhabitants being evacuated from the island in 1930. St Kilda was inscribed by UNESCO as a World Heritage Site in 1986 in recognition of its exceptional natural heritage and again in 2005 for its unique cultural significance.​



































All photos from island boy @ flickr.com​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Victoria Street, Edinburgh's old town.​














Photos by today is a good day , tiny tiger @ flickr.con​


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

One of my fave streets in Edinburgh, down to lovely Grassmarket :cheers:


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Castle Howard is a beautiful stately home in North Yorkshire and was the scene for the original Brideshead Revisited series .​





















Photos by mad paul @ flickr.com​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Amazing pictures


----------



## kennyrouge (Aug 25, 2007)

Superb shots Jock, kay:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

jock in da pool said:


>


Bloody hell


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Dunnottar*

Dunnottar - Castle Ruins Dunnottar Castle is a dramatic and evocative ruin on the East coast of Scotland - close to the village of Stonehaven. Dunnottar Castle was the location for the 1990 film version of Hamlet starring Mel Gibson. Even if there was no castle at Dunnottar, the site would immediately catch the eye - an enormous flat-topped rock with sheer cliffs on three sides. This site was chosen in Pictish times as place of strength and by Saint Ninian as a place of retreat. William Wallace, Mary Queen of Scots and the Marquis of Montrose have all graced the Castle with their presence. Most famously though, it was at Dunnottar Castle that a small garrison held out against the might of Cromwell's army for eight months and saved the Scottish Crown Jewels, the 'Honours of Scotland', from destruction.​














photo from jelles @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Glasgow*

This fabulous art deco building was originally opened as the Beresford Hotel in 1938 for the Empire Exhibition in Glasgow. It was then converted into offices for ICI after the war, and then into Halls Of Residence for Strathclyde University. It is currently being re-developed as apartments.​







Photo by island boy @ flickr.com​


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Cool, is it a Mackintosh building?


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Circus Lane, Stockbridge, Edinburgh*








Photo by hettie mcfarlane @ flickr.com​


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Cumbernauld Town Centre








_By satarts, Flickr_

Cumbernauld town centre is the main shopping centre for the New town of Cumbernauld, Scotland. It is widely accepted as the UK's first shopping mall and was the world's first multi-level covered town centre [1]. The centre has now been expanded by the newly completed addition of the Antonine Centre. The new centre links to the existing one via walkways and lifts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cumbernauld_Town_Centre


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

'A Town For Tomorrow' :laugh:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Back to crappy photos again. Pity really. You should check out the German version of this thread. The quality of photos is often exceptional and very little chance of bad snapshots of crappy unimaginative malls etc. 

As I said, it's a pity really, as both country's have equally magnificent scenery, but the Germans decided to show it off, whilst I just don't know what the British have been doing on this thread (with of cause some great exceptions). Maybe that's why the views are more than double on the German thread.

Here it is anyway, hopefully for some inspiration.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584411


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Greenan Castle, south of Ayr.*








Photo by Norma Desmon @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*London , seen from st paul's.*








Photo by otrocalpe @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Kelvingrove Art Gallery & Museum, Glasgow*






















Photos by dave w clarke ,milknosugar , iaindc @ flickr.com​


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Justme said:


> ^^ Back to crappy photos again. Pity really. You should check out the German version of this thread.........[/url]


No that is a good picture of an aspect of the UK, just because its not of a pretty village or castle doesnt mean its not worthy. Germany as some monstrous areas as well but by not showing them they are avoiding the truth.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

cardiff said:


> No that is a good picture of an aspect of the UK, just because its not of a pretty village or castle doesnt mean its not worthy. Germany as some monstrous areas as well but by not showing them they are avoiding the truth.


I agree , just as long as the subject is interesting . Cumbernauld is consistently voted Scotland's ugliest town, But there are worse places.


----------



## skydive (Apr 24, 2008)

NothingBetterToDo said:


> The Chilterns are beautiful, and so close to London...in fact you can get the Tube all the way out to the eastern edge of the hills :yes:


Hello there, are you talking about the metropolitan line going to Chesham and Amersham, past places like Rickmansworth and Chorley wood. Cheers


----------



## Veinticinco (Sep 13, 2005)

"At the lights" Photo taken in Liverpool by Pete Carr.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*the highlands*

​































































photos from mike 138 @ flickr.com


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

cardiff said:


> No that is a good picture of an aspect of the UK, just because its not of a pretty village or castle doesn't mean its not worthy. Germany as some monstrous areas as well but by not showing them they are avoiding the truth.


It's still a crappy picture of a crappy part of town and a crappy building. In fact, if you didn't specifically say where it was, it could be virtually anywhere in the world because it has no merit.

Yes, there is one thing to show different aspects of a country. But you can also look at it another way. If an photographer published a book and included all his pictures, not just his best ones, I can assure you it would not sell. Just as if a poet published his poems and didn't select the best ones.

Another way to look at it is if you wanted to represent yourself at a job interview. Would you also list all your negative sides...? "Well, I have a habit of turning up late, and I steel from work, and I'm pretty forgetful in the mornings cause I get smashed most nights..." ;O)

As I said, any place in the world has crappy buildings. Showing them here doesn't say anything at all. But there are plenty of unique beautiful places that are worth filling this thread. You can show that ugly building and I'll show you an ugly one from Germany. Won't make any difference in your life. You won't want to travel to Frankfurt to see a run down old building. However, beauty can inspire.

And I haven't begun to mention the quality of many of the photos of which some are nothing more than quick and poor snapshots. A little bit of extra work and I'm sure the posters can find a higher quality view of the same scene.

edit: The later photos on this page are much nicer by the way.


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

Justme said:


> ^^ Back to crappy photos again. Pity really. You should check out the German version of this thread. The quality of photos is often exceptional and very little chance of bad snapshots of crappy unimaginative malls etc.
> 
> As I said, it's a pity really, as both country's have equally magnificent scenery, but the Germans decided to show it off, whilst I just don't know what the British have been doing on this thread (with of cause some great exceptions). Maybe that's why the views are more than double on the German thread.
> 
> ...


True but we do not care as much what people think. This country is breathtaking. In fact I've never been anywhere as enchanting. However I would like to see only beautiful photos myself.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Justme said:


> It's still a crappy picture of a crappy part of town and a crappy building. In fact, if you didn't specifically say where it was, it could be virtually anywhere in the world because it has no merit.
> 
> Yes, there is one thing to show different aspects of a country. But you can also look at it another way. If an photographer published a book and included all his pictures, not just his best ones, I can assure you it would not sell. Just as if a poet published his poems and didn't select the best ones.
> 
> ...


But you are mistaking what your idea of beauty is not everyones. To you it might be crappy but others its not. You seem to miss the point of the thread which is a picture of the UK everyday, the UK is NOT picture perfect all the time as is nowhere in the world. Oh and this is not a job interview for the Uk, we are not saying 'come buy the UK its lovely really' we all know how amazingly diverse the country is and how fantastically beautifull it is and anyway it is natural for the British to be diparaging about themselves.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

What kind of message do you think this thread sends to potential visitors?That the UK is incredibly ugly country with shitty congested towns and cities and arrogant people such as Cardiff.Basically a country that is not worth visiting!
Is that what you want other people to think of the UK?Sure it is a beautiful place - we know it...however other people dont and thats why we should be posting awe-inspiring shots and not dull crap photos of some tower block in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Canary Wharf London*





























All photos from flickr.com​


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

cardiff said:


> But you are mistaking what your idea of beauty is not everyones. To you it might be crappy but others its not. You seem to miss the point of the thread which is a picture of the UK everyday, the UK is NOT picture perfect all the time as is nowhere in the world. Oh and this is not a job interview for the Uk, we are not saying 'come buy the UK its lovely really' we all know how amazingly diverse the country is and how fantastically beautifull it is and anyway it is natural for the British to be diparaging about themselves.


Of cause you have a valid point. But this is on an international forum, and people have been flicking between the various different country threads to enjoy the photos. And I have to say, the British one is the worst in quality. 

To be honest, this is the least inspiring of those threads to me. Such a pity as I really was looking forward to see some great photos of the UK. I still can of cause, like those last ones of Canary Wharf.

Just my opinion as well. :cheers:


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*The Angel of the North*








Angel of the North is a modern sculpture designed by Antony Gormley, which is located in Gateshead, United Kingdom. As the name suggests, it is a steel sculpture of an angel, standing 66 feet (20 metres) tall, with wings measuring 178 feet (54 metres) across making it wider than the Statue of Liberty's height. It stands on a hill, on the southern edge of Low Fell overlooking the A1 road and the A167 road into Tyneside and the East Coast Main Line rail route.​







Photo by dave w clarke @ flickr.com​


----------



## Ginger Tosser (Mar 8, 2008)

Lovely road to travel on. Though don't try it in a bus.

Hardknott Pass, and then Wrynose Pass in the Lake District, is a single track road right through the middle of the Lake District, and is very steep and twisting, but great fun. Hardknott Pass carries the minor motor road between Eskdale and the Duddon Valley. Wrynose Pass then continues, taking the road to the Langdale Valley, and on to Ambleside. The Hardknott Pass vies with Rosedale Chimney in North Yorkshire for the title of steepest road in England, with both achieving a gradient of 1 in 3 (about 33%). 

Hard Knott Fort (known to the Romans as MEDIOBOGDUM) is near the Eskdale end of Hard Knott Pass The fort, one of the loneliest outposts of the Roman Empire, built between AD120 and AD138, is on a spectacular site overlooking the pass which forms part of the Roman road from Ravenglass to Ambleside and Brougham at Penrith.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

And Warwick Castle, Warwickshire








_by intrepid luke from flickr.com_


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*St Ives , cornwall*















photo by stivesstuart @ flickr.com​


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Royal Holloway University


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Aberdeen*

Aberdeen is Scotland's third largest city with an official population of 202,370, Nicknames include the Granite City and the Silver City with the Golden Sands. During the mid-18th to mid-20th centuries, Aberdeen's buildings incorporated locally quarried grey granite, whose mica deposits sparkle like silver. The city has a long, sandy coastline. Since the discovery of North Sea oil in the 1970s, other nicknames have been the Oil Capital of Europe or the Energy Capital of Europe.​







Union street​







Old aberdeen​





















St Machers Cathedral​














Photos by mrkeal,today is a good day,youngrobv @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Slaine Castle , Cruden bay ,Aberdeenshire*

Slains Castle today is a slightly unsettling place. It comes as little surprise to discover that Bram Stoker, who stayed at the castle, used it as inspiration for his story of Dracula.At some point the images on this page could become of historical interest only because in November 2004 Aberdeenshire Council gave outline consent for the restoration of Slains Castle and its conversion into 35 holiday apartments. Various complications remained, but in September 2006 the Council decided in favour of the development which, subject to final approval by the Scottish Executive, looks likely to proceed.​







Photo by maclom hair @ flickr.com​


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Amazing to think that they will let it be restored into private residences. Its really a national monument and im not sure if its such a good thing to make it exclusive, especially with its links to Dracula.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Crovie, Aberdeenshire*

Crovie is unique. There may be other villages where the use of motor vehicles is discouraged. But as far as i know there's nowhere else in mainland Britain where it is simply impossible to use one. The shelf on which the village is perched is so narrow it only has room for a row of cottages and the footpath in front of them. Only a few feet from the cottages is the drop to the rocky foreshore and the sea​





















photos by rob in china @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Amazing to think that they will let it be restored into private residences. Its really a national monument and im not sure if its such a good thing to make it exclusive, especially with its links to Dracula.


It's called greed mate. Money talk's


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Ahhhh Scotland :drool:

I love your pictures jock in da pool, could we have some of North Berwick?


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Avientu said:


> Ahhhh Scotland :drool:
> 
> I love your pictures jock in da pool, could we have some of North Berwick?


 Two miles east of North Berwick is a rocky headland surrounded by cliffs offering stunning views north to the sea-bird colony on Bass Rock. Anywhere else, Bass Rock would dominate the attention, but here it takes second place to the remarkable curtain wall of Tantallon Castle. The Mid Tower The East Tower and Curtain Wall Remains of the Douglas Tower The Outer Gate The Close The Fore Tower A visit by Oliver Cromwell's army in 1651 has ensured that Tantallon Castle is but a shadow of its former self. But what remains is dramatic and impressive​














Photos by cortomaltese @ flickr.com​ Hope that's ok mate :cheers:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

impressive pics !
keep going ..


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*The Highland mountains*

















































Photos by ipoh7 , aluytenuk @ flickr . com​


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Whoa that last one is awesome !


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*The Outer Hebrides*
























































Photos by ian jc,keevsie,bluewave,@ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Edinburgh Castle*

The Edinburgh Military Tattoo is an annual Military tattoo given by British Armed Forces, Commonwealth and International military bands and display teams in the Scottish capital Edinburgh.​





















photos by [email protected] flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Lossiemouth*

One of the uk best beach's and very few people know about it,So keep it quiet.​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

impressive pictures


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Manchester was the world's first industrialised city and played a central role during the Industrial Revolution​
















The lowry art gallery​








Manchester city stadium and the b in the bang sculpture​








The new hilton hotel​








Urbis museum of city life​
























new "eco" flats​















Photos by terry wha, richard holden, neil 101,joseph mcgarraghy @ flickr.com​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

.impressive pictures


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*The lost garden's of Heligan, Cornwall*

http://www.heligan.com/flash_index.html




























Photos by fleda, greenacre8,jules lewis,bluemoose @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*St michaels mount , cornwall*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Michael's_Mount




























Photos by niquinho, ennor,swiv @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Edinburgh*








































































































photos by two truths,terdata,sparky2000,rmain uk,lou beyond,friendofsnail,formaire,dennis 87,@ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Mow cop Castle, Cheshire "middle earth"?*

http://www.alsager.com/tour/area/mowcop.htm







photo by craig352 @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Caernarfon castle, Wales*

http://www.castlewales.com/caernarf.html


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

^^^^^ what an amazing photos.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leeds The Corn exchange,Leeds west yorkshire​







The County arcade​







clarence docks​














Typical saturday night out​







Photos by mad paul,siandra , vintagered, tricky @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*stanton drew Toll House. Somerset*

http://www.bittonfamilies.com/StantonDrew.html







Photo by [email protected] @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Oban , Scotland*

http://www.oban.org.uk/oban.html







photo by photoecosse @ flickr.com​


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

What is that on the hill? Looks like an amphitheatre.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

cinosanap said:


> What is that on the hill? Looks like an amphitheatre.


  Its a folly built to look like a roman Colosseum. :cheers:


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

"UK - One photo per day " << Isn't this the tread name? why do people post series of pictures?


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Blackpool*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackpool







photo by rn whalley @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Harkeb said:


> "UK - One photo per day " << Isn't this the tread name? why do people post series of pictures?


Why are people so pedantic on this forum? . Iam the only one who's posted anything here for a while.Iam going to stop and give someone else a chance.Thank you for everyone's kind comment's especially Patachou :cheers:.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

jock in da pool said:


> Why are people so pedantic on this forum? . Iam the only one who's posted anything here for a while.Iam going to stop and give someone else a chance.Thank you for everyone's kind comment's especially Patachou :cheers:.


Please don't stop your series of outstanding photos. They are so interesting and well taken. You really get a feel of the places!!! Thank you for sharing them with us!! Don't take those comments to heart. 

We're just back from Wales. The British Isles are so varied and so beautiful.


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the photos, Jock. Some of the places around the Isles I didn't even know of yet are truly beautiful.
Hopefully you'll be back with more soon.


----------



## Jonny wyre (May 12, 2007)

Barmouth, Mid Wales










by joss.hayhow flickr.com


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great thread, a lovely set of photos!


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Patachou said:


> Please don't stop your series of outstanding photos. They are so interesting and well taken. You really get a feel of the places!!! Thank you for sharing them with us!! Don't take those comments to heart.
> 
> We're just back from Wales. The British Isles are so varied and so beautiful.



Thank's mate , hope you had a nice holiday.​


cinosanap said:


> Thanks for the photos, Jock. Some of the places around the Isles I didn't even know of yet are truly beautiful.
> Hopefully you'll be back with more soon.


 Aye ,Scotland the best wee country in the world​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Lover's stone, St Kilda*

It's on this stone, that a St Kildan would have to balance on one leg (on the absolute edge) and propose to his wife his undying love. This was seen a sufficient test given the drop to the sea is 300 metres, straight down...​







Photo by caileanmac @ flickr.com​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

I am so delighted that you continue to post pictures. What a picture! and What a story!! Wow!! I love my wife dearly but I would never have proposed to her that way!! It certainly does take your breath away...again wow!!

Scotland is unique and is my favourite place!! We had a great trip to South Wales, but it was with the family and with a baby so much easier. Scotland has such untouched scenery.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Bealach na ba ,Wester Ross, Scotland*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bealach_na_







Photo by fastbird @ flickr.com​


----------



## SPLewis (Feb 13, 2008)

I love these barren scotch mountain wildernesses, one of the true wild and virtually untouched places of britain


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

jock in da pool said:


> http://www.bittonfamilies.com/StantonDrew.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe....how cute!


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Trust tea house on the banks of the Conwy River, Llanrwst.*

http://www.walesdirectory.co.uk/Towns_in_Wales/Llanrwst_Town.htm







Photo by saxonfenken @ flickr.com​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## sarflonlad (May 13, 2005)

This thread has now changed my holiday plans (seriously!). There is so much to see in my own country. I'm actually proud, in that nonchalant way of being proud to be British of course. The Scottish highlands and islands and North Wales - just stunning. I can see how these lands inspired great works of art and literature. I can't wait to feel it for myself


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

sarflonlad said:


> This thread has now changed my holiday plans (seriously!). There is so much to see in my own country. I'm actually proud, in that nonchalant way of being proud to be British of course. The Scottish highlands and islands and North Wales - just stunning. I can see how these lands inspired great works of art and literature. I can't wait to feel it for myself


Do it mate. I'm just back from a week in North Wales myself . there is so much to see and do and it's all on our doorstep.


----------



## Gonzalo90uy (Feb 8, 2008)

Breathaking!


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Pen y pass snowdonia national park*


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Amazing. If you showed me that photo and asked me where it could be, the UK would not come to mind at all.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Durdle Door on the Jurassic Coast*

http://www.worldheritagecoast.net/place.aspx?place=25







Photo by timbobee @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*harlech castle north Wales*

http://www.castlewales.com/harlech.html







Photo by benefit of hindsight @ flickr .com​


----------



## Brilliant (Jul 12, 2007)

Absolutely superb pictures, thanks a lot to everyone who's posting pics, especially Jock who's doing a marvellous job.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Thurso , Caithness*

East of the town of thurso is one of the best surf spots in all of europe​.





















Photos by harrywillis , dannybedeconnor @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*WWII Sea fort's near Whitstable*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maunsell_Forts







Photo by mrbeama23 @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Whitstable kent*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitstable































Photos by stocksphotography @ flickr.com​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Your photos are magnificent. We often visit Britain and feel 'British' by choice. Over 30 and a half years our happiest and best memories are of Britain. There is no place on earth similar to Britain. There is so much to see and to do. We would need a few lifetimes to explore everything we still want to do. We are just back from South Wales. Our vacation was so complete. Just the panoramic view of Carmarthen Bay calms and refreshes our spirit.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Patachou said:


> Your photos are magnificent. We often visit Britain and feel 'British' by choice. Over 30 and a half years our happiest and best memories are of Britain. There is no place on earth similar to Britain. There is so much to see and to do. We would need a few lifetimes to explore everything we still want to do. We are just back from South Wales. Our vacation was so complete. Just the panoramic view of Carmarthen Bay calms and refreshes our spirit.


Thank's mate i think you like britain even more than i do . :cheers:. Iam glad you like my choice of photo's , just wish they were all my own one's. I've never been to south Wales . You should post some photos.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*A bothy in glenbeg*

You can find bothy's all over the scottish highland's . A bothy is a basic shelter, usually left unlocked and available for anyone to use without charge.​







Photo by captaintarmac @ flickr.com​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

jock in da pool said:


> Thank's mate i think you like britain even more than i do . :cheers:. Iam glad you like my choice of photo's , just wish they were all my own one's. I've never been to south Wales . You should post some photos.


Look at my thread to see some of my pictures of the Pembroke coast.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=589433 I'll also post some photos from my last trip to South Wales. I also have posted some threads from my recent trips (winter and spring) to London.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604515
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582632


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Llandudno*

North Wales. A car of the Great Orme Tramway climbing out from Llandudno on its way to the Great Orme.Llandudno, San Francisco and Lisbon are the only places where public cable car transport operates.​







Photo by the ancient brit @ flickr.com​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice picture


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Tarskavaig , Scotland*

During the Clearances in the 19th Century, whole families were evicted and burned out of their homes to make way for sheep, so that landowners could make more money, and they were forced to live on narrow coastal strips of land where the ground was then very poor. Tarskavaig is one place where people were evicted to, it now looks quite idyllic, but I imagine the folk that first came here were destitute, cold and starving, dwelling in hovels.​







Photo by photosecosse @ flickr.com​


----------



## d.haibo (Sep 20, 2008)

UK is a beautiful country and I think ,otherwise,it's too damp


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Isnt the peak tram a cable car in Hong kong? Great pictures by the way, ignor silly detractors!


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Isle of Man*

The Isle of Man is a self-governing Crown dependency,not part of the uk so forgive me.​ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Man Point of Ayre​







Ramsey Harbour​







Laxey Wheel the largest working waterwheel in the world.​














Photos by isleofmanimages @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Isnt the peak tram a cable car in Hong kong? Great pictures by the way, ignor silly detractors!


Thanks , must check my facts before posting


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful, amazing


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Broad Campden the cotswolds*








Photo by ugardener @ flickr.com​


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Great picture jock in da pool. Though I don't recall cable cars in Lisbon. I do remember trams and funiculars though that look like the one you showed, but it's not a cable car.

Actually, this is not a cable car but a standard funicular. So, it is completely different to the San Francisco system which are still cable cars. Funiculars are extremely common around the world and cable cars are very rare. Though I believe the Great Orme Tramway is one of the few funiculars that travel on urban streets. The Lisbon funiculars are probably the closest equivalent to this one. But the San Francisco cable car is a completely different type of system.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Orkney*

This is the interior of a chapel built by Italian POW's on Orkney in World War II for their use during internment It was a Nissen hut with the interior painted and decorated to look like the inside of an RC chapel​














Skara Brae is a large stone-built Neolithic settlement, located on the Bay of Skaill on the west coast of mainland Orkney, Scotland. It consists of ten clustered houses, and was occupied from roughly 3100-2500BC. It is Europe's most complete Neolithic site.​







Photos by windywolf, craiginorkney,annadg @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

Justme said:


> Great picture jock in da pool. Though I don't recall cable cars in Lisbon. I do remember trams and funiculars though that look like the one you showed, but it's not a cable car.
> 
> Actually, this is not a cable car but a standard funicular. So, it is completely different to the San Francisco system which are still cable cars. Funiculars are extremely common around the world and cable cars are very rare. Though I believe the Great Orme Tramway is one of the few funiculars that travel on urban streets. The Lisbon funiculars are probably the closest equivalent to this one. But the San Francisco cable car is a completely different type of system.


:cheers: Mate got my facts totally wrong again:nuts:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ No worries, you made up for it by posting one of the best photos of the Great Orme Tramway I have seen :cheers:


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

cardiff said:


> Isnt the peak tram a cable car in Hong kong? Great pictures by the way, ignor silly detractors!


That one's a funicular railways, and they're many of them in the world.  But the one in SF is similar to Llanduno's.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*skye bridge*








Photo by photosecosse @ flickr .com​


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

One from a little while back 
Of Newcastle upon tyne in the north-east of England.
This is actually in the city centre by the way


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Chepstow Castle , wales*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chepstow_Castle







Photo by dogfrog @ flickr.com


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

jayo said:


> One from a little while back
> Of Newcastle upon tyne in the north-east of England.
> This is actually in the city centre by the way


thank's mate i appreciate all new photos here kay:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Wasnt Chepstow castle the first in the Uk to be built of stone?


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Wasnt Chepstow castle the first in the Uk to be built of stone?


 According to wikipedia it's the oldest surviving stone fortification in Britain. :cheers:


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Gourock , Scotland*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gourock







Photo by nicolasvalentin @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Oyne Aberdeenshire*

http://www.archaeolink.co.uk/ The ancient Celtic festival of Samhain where the spirits of the dead return to the land with the burning of the Wickerman.​







Photo by pierrelesage @ flickr.com​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

More pics like these and the ones on the previous page and less like the ones on the 25th page.
Nice.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Oyne, Aberdeenshire*

^^^^^^ ok


----------



## jonnyboy (Aug 14, 2006)

whats wrong with pg 25! iv looked and they re amazing pictures!!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Ignor him, all the pics are great and really interesting, especially the wicker man lol!


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*The Egyptian House Penzance Cornwall*

http://wikitravel.org/en/Penzance built in the 1835​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Tintagel Castle,Cornwall*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tintagel_Castle Tintagel Castle, the legendary home of King Arthur.​














Photos by jean, sandra0'Callaghan @ flickr.com​


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice pictures Jock.


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Brixham , Devon*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brixham







Photo by ajscapes @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Inverness Capital of the highlands*








Near Inverness Culloden Moor.The Battle of Culloden, the last battle fought on british soil 1746. Fought between the Highlanders loyal to Bonnie Prince Charlie and British Goverment troops.​







Also near Inverness , Loch Ness​







Photos by grahamcormie,markdemeny,[email protected] flickr.com​


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Beatiful pics. Tintagel Castle looks gorgeous!


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*A few more Castles of Scotland*

Kelburn castle​








Kilchurn castle​








Loch an eilein castle​








Castle varrich​








Duffus castle​








Lews castle​








Ardvreck castle​








Eilean donan​








Photos by photosecosse,antsplan,bluewave,harrywillis,parci,ericwyllie @ flickr.com​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Ightham moat house Kent*

Went here last year while visiting friends in sevenoaks, great place​ http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-














photos by stocksohotography @ flickr.com​


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh yeah Ightham Mote is great I went there last year.When walking back to Sevenoaks I managed to get lost and after few hours of wandering in the woods ended up in Seal...By the time I got back to London I was dead tired.
Did you go inside?


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic showcase of my homeland. Keep it up, Jock!


----------



## Ali18 (Aug 12, 2008)

jock in da pool said:


> Thanks , must check my facts before posting


I don´t know what´s wrong with Your facts:

http://www.greatorme.org.uk/tramway.html


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

El_Greco said:


> Oh yeah Ightham Mote is great I went there last year.When walking back to Sevenoaks I managed to get lost and after few hours of wandering in the woods ended up in Seal...By the time I got back to London I was dead tired.
> Did you go inside?


No it was shut when i was there we just had a picnic in the gardens.I hope to see inside next time we are down.:cheers:​


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Scarborough North Yorkshire*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarborough,_North_Yorkshire







Photo by mikedoyle @ flickr.com


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

Here some other sort of all pictures that i took of Newcastle. 









































































Gritty,eh?


----------



## toronto_transit_guy (Feb 8, 2009)

*Cool.*

Very Cool.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Ribblehead Viaduct in North Yorkshire


^^
excellent shot kay:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice pictures


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

As requested Stratford Upon Avon (England) UK, famous around the world as the birthplace of Shakespear

Starting off with his birthplace, he obviously wasnt born into a poor family










Trinity church where he is buried (aparently very deeply to stop him being stolen!)










Inside the church










some streets
































































Jester statue










River Avon


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

wow. very nice


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

wonderful


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Anybody home?


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

wow pretty


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

nice, I did not expect Fachwerk buildings in Britain


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Caustic said:


> I absolutely love this seafront in Llandudno. It's ever so elegant.


Yes, it is a nice place, the coastal resorts to the East of Llandudno on the North Wales coast are not so good but from here westwards, the coast is beautiful with some nice little towns, good beaches and very peaceful relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

miau said:


> nice, I did not expect Fachwerk buildings in Britain


It's not exactly the same as German Fachwerk style but there are many of these timber framed buildings in towns throughout the UK, check out my Shrewsbury thread (and make a comment to bump it kay to see some more.


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

The English Channel (La Manche) from [email protected]

South Coast of England at the top & North Coast of France to the bottom.

Spot the Ferry :lol:


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats a really good picture!

Shows how close we are to France.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

"mouais"... :lol: it's not very well known but our prime minister's wife is english, and seems quite reserved... compared to carla :lol: anyway, it's hard to compete with the gorgeous italian woman. :nuts:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

St Davids day celebrations outside the Welsh Assembly in Cardiff Wales










Cardiff Castle and some of its interior ceilings










Gentlemans smoking room










Bedroom with mirrored ceiling!










Arab room (used for figurine diplays)


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
wonderful


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome shots...


----------



## michal a. (Jun 12, 2008)

specific


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

Couple from Flickr.

Windsor Castle & the 3 mile long entrance (by garyshield)










and taken from the other side of the castle (by Chalkie_Colour_Circles)


----------



## michal a. (Jun 12, 2008)

UK is unbelieveable...


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Tintern abbey seen from devils pulpit, basically a rock jutting out of a mountain side that you have to leap to to show your bravery (im not that brave!). This is my pic, was a lovely walk as was this time last year and all the garlic flowers (white blossoms) carpeted the forest floor and the blue bells were everywhere!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
wonderful


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

wow. very nice.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Grimsby* is a grim old tired industrial town in North East Lincolnshire however it does have an interesting landmark - Grimsby Dock Tower.

_It was built in 1852 with the purpose of containing a 30,000 UK gallon (136 m³) hydraulic reservoir, to provide hydraulic power (rather than a supply of water) to the lock gates and cranes of Grimsby Docks.The extreme height of the tower was necessary to achieve sufficient pressure.

The tower was designed by J. W. Wild and was based around the design of the Palazzo Pubblico in Siena. It was built under the supervision of J. M. Rendell, who was the engineer in charge of construction of the Royal Dock. The tower was opened by Queen Victoria.

The tower is Grade I listed. It is 309 feet (94 m) high, 28 feet (8.5 m) wide at the base, and tapers gradually to 26 feet (7.9 m) below the first projection; its walls are 4 feet (1.2 m) thick and narrow to 3 feet (0.91 m) at the string course under the corbels. Local legend has it that the tower was built on a foundation of cotton wool; in reality, bales of sheep's wool were used to absorb water that could not be bailed out from the foundations. It is believed the bales were left in the foundations during construction.

During the Second World War, there were plans to demolish the tower, as it acted as a beacon for German Luftwaffe heading towards Liverpool. Later, a plaque was placed on the bricks paying tribute to the minesweeper crews of the war._


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Minack Theatre.Cornwall.*

_The theatre was the brainchild of Miss Rowena Cade, who lived at Minack House overlooking Porthcurno Bay. In 1929 a local village group of players had staged Shakespeare's A Midsummer Night's Dream in a nearby meadow, repeating the production the next year. They decided that their next production would be The Tempest and Miss Cade offered the garden of her house as a suitable location, as it was beside the sea. Miss Cade and her gardener made a terrace and rough seating, hauling materials down from the house or up via the winding path from the beach below. In 1932, The Tempest was performed with the sea as a dramatic backdrop, to great success. Miss Cade resolved to improve the theatre, toiling hard over the course of the winter months each year throughout her life (with the help of Billy Rawlings and Charles Angove) so that others might perform each summer.

In 1944, the theatre was used as a location for the Gainsborough Studios film Love Story, starring Stewart Granger and Margaret Lockwood but inclement weather forced them to retreat to a studio mock-up.

In 1955 the first dressing rooms were built. Since 1976 the theatre has been registered as a Charitable Trust and is now run by a local management team.

Rowena Cade died on March 26, 1983 at the age of 89.

Nowadays, the theatre is used from June to September for a full summer season of 17 plays, produced by companies from all over the UK and visiting companies from the USA. The theatre is open for visitors throughout the rest of the year. The 75th Anniversary of Minack was celebrated with a production of The Tempest in August 2007, directed by Simon Taylor and performed by the Winchester College Players._


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Wivenhoe.Essex.*

_Wivenhoe, which is thought to mean Wifa's Ridge, is of Saxon origin.It is recorded in the Domesday Book of 1086 as Wiivnhou when it formed part of the land of Robert Gernon, where there was a mill, 12 acres of meadow and pasture for 60 sheep.Wivenhoe developed as a port and until the late 19th century was effectively a port for Colchester as large ships were unable to navigate any further up the River Colne,and had two properous shipyards.It became an important port for trade for Colchester and developed shipbuilding, commerce and fishing industries.The period of greatest prosperity for the town came with the arrival of the railway in 1863.

In 1884 the town suffered significant damage when it lay close to the epicentre of one of the most destructive UK earthquakes of all time; the incident is known as the 1884 Wivenhoe earthquake. In 1890, there was a population of about 2,000 most engaged in fishing for oysters and sprats and in ship and yacht building.A dry dock was built in 1889 and extended in 1904, making it one of the largest on the East Coast; it was demolished in the mid-1960s.In the 1960s, Wivenhoe Park was chosen as the location for the University of Essex.

During the UK miners' strike (1984-1985), the now defunct Wivenhoe Port imported coal and became subject to picketing by miners (many from Yorkshire - 200+ miles away), which led to a very substantial police presence, some of them drafted in from other counties, and violent skirmishes as striking miners tried illegally to prevent vehicles entering and leaving the port.

Much of Wivenhoe is also a designated conservation area, with many streets being of particular architectural interest._

Oh and dont ask me about The Yank flag Ive no idea whats its doing there.....


----------



## Frogged (Feb 20, 2007)

Stanage Edge in the Peak District.


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow! I've never imagined that England could shelter such wild wide landscapes!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

madjackmcmad said:


> The English Channel (La Manche) from [email protected]
> 
> South Coast of England at the top & North Coast of France to the bottom.
> 
> Spot the Ferry :lol:


Wow--they're quite close huh...


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

*Verulamium Theatre.St Albans.Hertfordshire.*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^ nature's gift of beauty :applause:


----------



## Frogged (Feb 20, 2007)

*Paradise Square, Sheffield, South Yorkshire*. 
This Georgian square in Sheffield was a place of gathering throughout its history, with the notable example of John Wesley preaching there in 15 July 1779.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Dolbadarn castle, Wales


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 12, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> Wow--they're quite close huh...


Not really....:|


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Near abergavenny


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

El_Greco said:


> *Minack Theatre.Cornwall.*


Fantastic spot and great photo.

I do not like your avatar.
I can't ignore it, though I am trying. Hard.
These two girls realy appreciate their companionship too much . I just would like to be their friend. And , therefore , I can not enjoy your posts , completely...


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Here's one I took last week on holiday in South West Wales.

Tenby from the sea.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

For more pictures of this part of the country, check out my new photo thread


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Conor said:


> No probs guys
> 
> Not sure about the diameter of the rocks exactly. I'd say maybe about half a meter each.


Thanks for the info kay:

I'll post some pics of places I visited during my Exmoor trip (from Minehead; Somerset to Ilfracome; Devon) a few years ago

Minehead: view over the coastline









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_cronin/2849246952/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Some nice cottages in Selworthy near Porlock, about 10 km west of Minehead









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kernowseb/2494527430/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Beach at Porlock Weir









http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1778245343/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Typical Exmoor landscape









http://www.flickr.com/photos/intengu/3826819607/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

At Lyn river near Lynton/Lynmouth, about 15 km west of Porlock









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3873472171/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brown_family_album/1463512321/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheryllynn/1581039929/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/candaten/2272825490/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Lyn river ends in Lynmouth, which is a very picturesque small town









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olovecharlieo/3806858407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danamonty/527816780/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/somersetbob/523451473/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

The Valley of Rocks (a few km west of Lynton)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brown_family_album/1463607741/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brown_family_album/1463598091/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

The next town is Combe Martin, about 15 km west of Lynton/Lynmouth









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2214453901/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/184731525/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

The small trip finally ends in Ilfracombe, ~10 km west of Combe Martin









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tdr1/3947973371/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/durotriges/147601451/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm speechless :drool: :drool:. 

Keep them coming!


----------



## otherlondon (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice photos of Exmoor Eduardo, u live there or on holiday?

I took these yesterday around East Sussex...

Bodiam Castle





































Arlington resevoir





































Newhaven docks




























Newhaven beach


----------



## otherlondon (Oct 3, 2009)

The second highest point in South East England

The temple of the winds


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Rural Britain is truly wonderful.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> I'm speechless :drool: :drool:.
> 
> Keep them coming!


Thanks, mate 




otherlondon said:


> Nice photos of Exmoor Eduardo, u live there or on holiday?


Thanks, no, I was there on vacation a few years ago (2-week hiking trip). I was absolutely amazed by this part of England! kay:

I also visited Cornwall and London (2 times).

Some pics of the cute small fishing town of Polperro, Cornwall









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jenik/1403372127/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/conrad1967/3758541782/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nick-withers/3879269998/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopherjohnson/1252104373/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lampywilf/1303048582/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The quaint little houses :drool:.

Keep showing this precious places.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

beautiful places....


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Thanks/agreed!

Let's continue with some pics of Somerset's share of Exmoor

Dunster Castle (~20 km east of Minehead)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grahamfkerr/3887403824/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/treetops_photos/1859555030/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

In this part of England the "5 o'clock tea time" has a long tradition









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dichohecho/2274463503/

Tea house in Allerford (near Porlock/Selworthy)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnwesleybarker/163339685/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Lorna Doone Valley (at Somerset's border to Devon)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3734307099/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3734310355/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Somerset cottage at the coast









http://www.flickr.com/photos/the-lees/74661632/

Forde Abbey and Gardens (Dorset)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nomick2003/331936938/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Britain's natural beauties are so underrated. 

They should be proud of their landscapes. Lovely cottage .


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Definitely!

Cornwall's capital: Truro









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ennor/70863987/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ljandrews66/2400740409/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Cornwall: Newquay









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ennor/3481016/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/conrad1967/3778478238/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Cornwall: Land's End









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilymaloybishop/524684965/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/saphirai/1240774913/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2218973197/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

British coast: hard rock!


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

great thread!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Jersey (Channel Islands)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algo/515715223/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zedbee/245654676/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/satane/21247828/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Cornwall: St. Michael's Mount near Marazion









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sparks68/2133147489/

Cornwall: Lanyon Quoit megalith near Penwith









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcadd/493273441/

Cornwall: river valley near Luxulyan









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sanjbrewer/101267895/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Again: Lyn River in Devon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/matmackenzie/3535867690/

Nice cottages in Devon









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1313012048/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

The city of Bath (Somerset)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/derricklo/3788880976/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3889800369/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3889800543/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Gold Hill in Shaftesbury (Dorset)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/donhead/307972482/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> The city of Bath (Somerset)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Royal Crescent is great!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Absolutely kay:

Hunstanton Beach in Norfolk (East Anglia)


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/david_wilmot/280068137/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


> Britain's natural beauties are so underrated.
> 
> They should be proud of their landscapes. Lovely cottage .




The british are proud, we just arnt boasters!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Warwick Castle (Warwickshire) near Birmingham and Coventry









http://www.flickr.com/photos/worldwalker/841672122/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/worldwalker/841680804/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I wouldnt say Warwick castle is near London, far nearer Birmingham and coventry.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry, fix'd


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

That castle looks lovely. :cheers2:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Britain is amazing.
a concentration of natural beauty.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Burnham Thorpe in Norfolk (East Anglia)









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25798498

Bolsover Castle in Bolsover (Derbyshire)









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4473653


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Britain has such a wonderful collection of castles.:cheers2:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

^Indeed. Fantastic pics!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Thanks!

Today's banner of Edinburgh is also very nice!


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanj/131028035/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnmueller/273732872/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ummmur/489810999/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/versevend/429502408/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations Edinburgh for the banner! :applause:


----------



## TallPaul_H (Oct 19, 2009)

Not much of a nice photo, but an iconic landmark

The Crooked Spire, Chesterfield, Derbyshire


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ It reminds me of the St. Lambertus Church in Düsseldorf

Arundel Castle (West Sussex)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mk_xena/2262251148/

Leonardslee Gardens (West Sussex)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/632061297/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful garden :cheers2:.


----------



## Telfordboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is one featured in the Daily Mail newspaper (which I don't read I just stumbled across). Its the River Cam.










There's a few more autumnal British photos if you're interested here http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...al-Indian-Summer.html?ITO=1490&referrer=yahoo


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Brit gardens and parks are something to be envious of. :cheers2:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Saint Davids 2, the largest shopping center development to open this year in Europe, in Cardiff. This is the grand arcade, modeled on the victorian ones.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Poppy field in Surrey*










from Flickr.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice photo mate. :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

from flickr.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Britain is amazing.
a concentration of natural beauty.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The landscapes are indeed breathtaking.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Agreed :cheers:

Padley Gorge, Peak District (Derbyshire)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1444545422/

Some pics of Lake District (Cumbria)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/euroshots_photoshop/2531788775/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3979196765/

- Buttermere Lake









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bruce-clarke/582806837/

- Holehird









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ligthelm/3965189667/

- Rydal Valley









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2216195936/

- Aira Force waterfall, Orton









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1323977745/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

So much green :drool:. You always come up with the best pics! 

Stunning :cheers1:.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks a lot :cheers:

London: City Hall 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jane_sanders/2421054355/


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

What magnificent photos!


----------



## rob_right (Jun 8, 2007)

*Birmingham's Frankfurt Christmas market*










Birmingham's Frankfurt Christmas market - the largest German market outside Germany attracting 2.8 million vistors a year to the UK's second city and spending a total of £67 million GBP. Hundreds of stall holders travel over from Frankfurt to its twin city of Birmingham's for the annual event.

http://www.birmingham.gov.uk/frankfurtmarket


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bath


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

great pictures.. UK's countryside and coast are more beautiful than what i had expected..:cheers:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

nice pictures. kay:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Bath is a city I like more and more everytime I see it :drool:.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Dartmoor landscape (Devon)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/westcountrysean/327504669/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinprothero/2230666959/

Newcastle upon Tyne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2451314539/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

There's no words to describe the beauty of British landscapes :cheers1:.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Knole Park near Sevenoaks (Kent)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldflints/4056520738/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldflints/2052253607/

Ightham Mote estate near Sevenoaks









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gauiscaecilius/3710594/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erichardyuk/259533527/


----------



## jessilu (Nov 5, 2009)

The View from the front door of Henry James Lambs' house in Beautiful Rye Sussex!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ugardener/3640942150/sizes/l/


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## lovejenete (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello.
I am fond of nature and its pictures. 
I like the pictures in this forum.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Southwold Beach, Suffolk (East Anglia)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-massey/274992701/

Suffolk landscape









http://www.flickr.com/photos/3amfromkyoto/50738825/

Beach and cliffs in Broadstairs, Kent (larger version)









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26884432

Thames Barrier (east of London)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/acam/147064570/

London's East End: Whitechapel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexsegre/4146150847/


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I saw a thread about British beaches, I wouldn't try the water :lol: but they certainly were natural wonders.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

^ At least at the moment, huh? 

That must be why England is the only place worldwide one can travel to from Germany across New Year's Eve for almost no money.. xD


Coast and sandy beach in Dorset









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauls_fotos/315561784/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauls_fotos/317716233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pauls_fotos/315561777/


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Las últimas tomas estan excelentes, kay:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks again Eduardo, great! kay:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Farmland in Northern Ireland*









flickr


----------



## STOP&GO (Aug 20, 2007)

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Dartmoor landscape (Devon)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amaizing


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

>


british gardening at its best


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Margate


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Nobody way say it's the UK there!

Thanks for sharing kay:.


----------



## Tommy139 (Apr 17, 2005)

Whittlebrook Reservoir, near Manchester, frozen solid. Taken yesterday morning.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelentes panorámicas.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Britain is beautiful covered in snow!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*That beauty Hertfordshire. Regards.*


----------



## cachimba (Aug 17, 2008)

PortoNuts, your pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks .

They are not mine though, I wish...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Luskentyre, Eilean Siar.









by NorthLimitation.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

South wales valley village


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I was missing your excellent pics cardiff  :cheers2:.

I love British little villages.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Brize Norton, Oxfordshire.*









flickr


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

A shot on the river Dee near Corwen in Wales taken while I was Grayling fishing a couple of years ago.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Gorgeous setting, thanks! :cheers1:


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

PortoNuts said:


> Britain is beautiful covered in snow!


You might enjoy this one then 












Note the green in the South of Ireland on the bottom left of the photo.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I had already seen this pic. But it's great to see it again kay:.

Thanks.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Lantic Bay - Cornwall


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Impresionante.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Gloucester


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are Tudor style buildings right?

Thanks for the picture .


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice. kay:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Exchange Arcade, Nottingham*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Not sure what period those buildings are from, quite a mish mash in Gloucester

Cardiff Bay wetlands


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Winchester UK


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

England is just lovely, I wish I could be reborn, and live there.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

England is lovely, as is the rest of Britian.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow :drool:...


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Your photos are fantastic - I had forgotten just how magnificent Winchester Cathedral is, must go there again when the weather gets better in Spring.
Keep the photos coming!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

I was living in Winchester for a year and it's such an amazing place! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The Tudor style houses are really quaint. Great! :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Plymouth


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Regent's Park, Greater London*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Waltam Abby, Essex*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Regent's Park - The path*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Camden Town*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Paddington*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Regent's Park *


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Coloured Portobello Road! *


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*Widegate Street, London*


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

*autumn in London *


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

NorthLimitation said:


> Llyn Llydaw, Cymru (Wales)


Very Nice..


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

The Painted Hall, Greenwich.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Very nice paintings. :cheers:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

NorthLimitation said:


> Not particularly cold, around 5-7'C but a bit colder up in the mountains and close to freezing near to the summits.


I have lived in southern England for over 20 years and it has much to offer but now I'm going to move to a warmer climate (possibly South America) as far too many months of the year here are cold and wet - Summer really only lasts for 3 months June - August and Winter can sometimes go on for 6 months!! However I will miss the wonderful landscape etc.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Well i think the best weather over the last 4 years has been in spring, really great sunny weather and lovely blossoms and flowers anyway.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Portsmouth


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I've always liked Portsmouth :cheers:.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Somewhere in London.*


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

nice photo.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Thirlmere, Peak District, England.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Love the greenary :cheers:.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Yorkshire Dales


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Bamburgh castle


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Norwich cathedral and Elm Hill


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

great pics guys



gothicform said:


> steep hill in lincoln. it's steeper than this picture though... had to angle it up or else the foreground would be entirely cobbles. it goes up 70 metres and at some points reaches 45 degrees along a 300 metre length complete with subsided lamp posts and railings -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What's this?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I imagine when the wind blows it makes a noise, along with a sculptural element


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

That's probably that :cheers:. Thanks for the input. Beautiful landscape covered in snow.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Princes Street Gardens and Scott Monument, Edinburgh*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Leeds Town Hall*


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> *Somewhere in London.*


nice buildings whit a great colors!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Thats Neals Yard in Covent Garden.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

El_Greco said:


> Thats Neals Yard in Covent Garden.


Thanks .


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bournemouth


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Bournemouth is really good. Nice aerials :yes:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Bull Ring Shopping Centre, Birmingham*









flickr


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very impressive Bournemouth and I like the Bull Ring Shopping Centre. Regards.*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Oxford


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cirencester


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Oxford is simply gorgeous! :cheers2:


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Some photos of Edinburgh, capital city of Scotland:

*Salisbury crag:*









(pentimento.files.wordpress.com)

*Arthurs seat:*









(google image)

*Fettes college:*









(google image)

*Panoramas:*









(michaelhanna77.com)









(michaelhanna77.com)


----------



## Xfire101 (Jun 18, 2009)

let forever be said:


> Some photos of Edinburgh, capital city of Scotland:


There's a separate Scotland photo thread for you SNP nut jobs to post in......which,by the way, was started by a fellow SNP nutjob NorthLimitation...


----------



## Team Brian GB (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice to see photos of Cirencester as I come from a village less than ten miles away.

My fun fact of the day being that it was the capital of the Roman province of Britannia Prima.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Xfire101 said:


> There's a separate Scotland photo thread for you SNP nut jobs to post in......which,by the way, was started by a fellow SNP nutjob NorthLimitation...


I actually post in this thread too :cheers:

Loch Na Sealga


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Xfire101 said:


> There's a separate Scotland photo thread for you SNP nut jobs to post in......which,by the way, was started by a fellow SNP nutjob NorthLimitation...


What a little bigot you are (are you a torie nutjob by any chance? - you sound like one)

Here's a wee education for you - Scotland is one of 4 regions in the UK. The other others are England, Northern Ireland and Wales. Since this thread is about the UK, pictures from Scotland are valid. Can you grasp this or are you thick?

How absolutely ignorant to attack Scottish people for posting in a thread regarding their own country.

English,Welsh and N.Irish people can make a thread about their nations too separately if they wish. But don't try and malign Scottish people for pro-actively posting pictures in a UK thread and attack them because they made a thread regarding their own nation. It's like attacking an American from Texas for posting pictures in a Houston thread but then getting annoyed because they also post in a U.S.A thread. Idiot!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

NorthLimitation said:


> Loch Na Sealga


Scottish lochs and their setting are simply breathtaking :drool:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> Scottish lochs and their setting are simply breathtaking :drool:


Great to live ride beside them all :yes:

Couple of my favourites to visit in summer:

Loch Leven










Loch Maree










Gorm Loch Mor


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions :cheers1:

I really need to go up there.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

4 beautiful nations, one great country!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, and apologies on behalf of Xfire, just ignore his posts. He basically detests Scottish people :dunno:

Great thread!! :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Bowness on Windermere, Cumbria*

by Roy Jackson









http://www.picturesofengland.com/img/X/1062592.jpg


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> *Blenheim Palace, Woodstock*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So green and the landscaping....:drool:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ I totally agree!!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Blenheim Palace and the surroundings are definitely a pearl, or it wouldn't be a World Heritage Site :cheers2:

It's still the official residence of the Duke of Marlborough.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Chester, Cheshire*


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Scottish crannog:









William Wallace statue and monument at Stirling:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Wells Cathedral, Bath, Somerset*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats not bath^^ I would guess its Lincoln


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

That's actually in Wells.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice pictures


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Sorry for the mistake guys. Yes, I've checked and it looks like it's in Wells.

I'll edit it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

cardiff said:


> Waymouth


You mean Weymouth? or there is another town called Waymouth?


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Norwich, Norfolk*

Thorpe Railway Station










Castle Gardens









flickr


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Brighton, East Sussex*









flickr


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

truly an amazingly beautiful country


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Gallery of Modern Art, Glasgow*









flickr


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice pictures.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Knockagh Monument, County Antrim, Northern Ireland*










View over Greenisland









flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Swansea


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Portaskaig looking over the Paps of Jura*


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Westminster Palace from the southern side.*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Great building. :bow:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Keble College, Oxford*









flickr


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

*Bullough mausoleum at Harris on Rum*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Some ipswich from Gogle street view


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

This last building is stunning. The white façade with the golden coat of arms :drool:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Leicester*

Leicester Town Hall










Student Hall of Residence










Granby Street









flickr


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Liathach (Gaidhlig for the 'Grey One') on the west coast of Scotland.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Stunning :bow:


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

The architecture and lifestyle in UK is just too amazing! I would love to live there! Amazing pictures by the way!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*The Council House, Birmimgham*









flickr


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Wonderful places.


----------



## abmanUK (Sep 24, 2009)

*Castlefield, Manchester*


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

This photo seems appropriate for today:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Despite being shown hundreds of times, it's always to good to see it. A breathtaking building and the most easily recognised parliament building in the world.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Those chimney in Leicester are very curious, all the pics are great.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> Despite being shown hundreds of times, it's always to good to see it. A breathtaking building and the most easily recognised parliament building in the world.


Agreed. It's a stunning building that must be viewed in person/up close to fully appreciate it. The stonework is amazing. :cheers2:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Glasgow*

Spectrum Building



















Red Road Flats










Glasgow Armadillo









flickr


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Hooken Cliffs near Branscombe, East Devon


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The famous British cliffs :cheers2:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Wow, that rock seems to be under the invasion of lots of birds!


i imagine it would still be white even if they all flew off, imagine the amount of feathers and droppings


----------



## chillout66 (Jul 6, 2008)

*HMS Belfast in front of the Tower Bridge*

HMS Belfast is a museum ship that is permanently moored on the Thames in London. She was launched in 1938 and took part in numerous different World War 2 operations. The warship also took part in Korean War in late 1950s


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

American Air Force building in the *Imperial War Museum* in *Duxford*.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

^^How beautiful is that? :drool:

Brilliant building!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Thought I'd post my home city, Inverness - don't think it's featured in this thread yet? This is my area, the Crown :happy:























































It gets a bit frosty and cold in winter










And Inverness from above












...no stalking me now :shifty:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a lovely place your city is, seems clean and well looked after.:cheers:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you :happy:

Here's my favourite building of Inverness, The Old High Church - founded by St.Colomba of Iona in the 6th century, most of the church dates from the 1300s and 1600s, although parts of the foundations and the like are original Gaidhlig work. In the background is the Highland Free Church (presbytarianism - the fear the someone, somewhere, somehow is having fun)


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


> Red Road Flats


Holy crap! That´s nasty, looks like suburban Paris. What's going to happen with those blocks? I've read that they've blown up quite a lot of them around Glasgow.


----------



## psmeraldi (Jul 18, 2009)

Canary Wharf, London

Full gallery here

http://photos.paolosmeraldi.com/Other/London-Canary-Wharf/12738958_mYkCs#917524576_ap8AU


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Some photos I took last month at the Warren beach, Abersoch, Gwynedd, North Wales.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Climbing the mountain Pen Y Fal also know as Sugarloaf near the market town of Abergavenny in Wales


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Stunning pics Cardiff! kay: - we have a Sugarloaf up here in the Highlands too.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Great mountains and views, guys! :bow:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

View from near the sumit of Snowdon


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a setting there!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Lovely countryside pics. Makes you want to get out for a ramble.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

It does ^^

Hever castle


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Scarborough taken by me


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Tenby taken by myself


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Southend-on-Sea


----------



## STFC-Doffy (May 25, 2010)

Uffington White Horse, Oxfordshire. Near Swindon and the Oxfordshire/Wiltshire Border.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

What a nice coastal city there! :cheers2:


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

A bridge near the village I live in, north Bedfordshire. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3985959443/sizes/l/

Sunset over some of my neighbours house in Bedfordshire, taken by me.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Durham


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Whitby


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

cardiff said:


> Whitby


very nice


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

NorthLimitation said:


> Thought I'd post my home city, Inverness - don't think it's featured in this thread yet? This is my area, the Crown :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a very beautiful town.


----------



## tradertype (Sep 15, 2010)

West Cornwall










Not a particularly great photo, but an impressive scene nonetheless.


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Tonbridge Castle in my home town


Tonbridge castle by Photo Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

london-b said:


> A bridge near the village I live in, north Bedfordshire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful, nice colors too......


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, awesome looking car!! mg: What is it??


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

[/url] Blenheim Palace by GibJoe1973, on Flickr[/IMG]

I am trying to post a photo from my Flickr account, but seem to be doing something wrong !! 

:cheers:


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ Your picture needs to be compressed more :lol:


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lower Slaughter, Gloucestershire








[/url] Lower Slaughter by GibJoe1973, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Wow, awesome looking car!! mg: What is it??


The Citroen GT Designed by a Japanese game studio. It hit the streets of London last year :cheers:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

very nice pictures.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

...UK is my #1 place i Europe.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Plymouth


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Shrewsbury


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

All souls college Oxford


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

cardiff said:


> Plymouth


What is this building?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Roland Levinsky Building ^^


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Bristol


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

2 nice pics by Derek.Huang (flickr): 


Seven Sisters cliff near Seaford (East Sussex) 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320880120/


Tal-y-llyn Lake, North Wales









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320275171/


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

great pics, love the wales one, very atmospheric


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Ely cathedral


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Portsmouth


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Chichester harbour


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

Warwick Castle


Warwick Castle by GibJoe1973, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

The Bowes Museum


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

York, my pic


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

London City Hall and the Shard 


5355453541_75f0fcaa64_b by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

ajaaronjoe said:


>


This is my hometown, Linlithgow!!

Another pic:


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

^^ Very beautiful :cheers: i like to visit there one day 


10 by Abby Dyson, on Flickr


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

75/365 by lazybone83, on Flickr


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

Liverpool_Future_Skyline by wikipedia, on Flickr


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

View From Tower Bridge by paul42, on Flickr


Fountains at Trafalgar Square by paul42, on Flickr


The Shard Behind London Bridge Station by paul42, on Flickr


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

5367421943_9b119dc70d_b by Emohawk, on Flickr


London Skyline by davidgardener, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Leeds


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

*Wastwater, Lake District, Cumbria, England*


Wastwater by Doctor Syntax, on Flickr

by *Doctor Syntax*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Penarth Pier, Cardiff, my pic


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Wastwater :drool: brilliant the painting ceiling of Ely cathedral :shocked:


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

Edinburgh- UK by Kay R., on Flickr


IMG_6355 by kally210883, on Flickr


Edinburgh from Harbour Hill by Ginger F0x, on Flickr


Edinburgh by kally210883, on Flickr


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

By Robhood on SSC


----------



## bhathiya99 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow Really Nice Pictures


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

Skiddaw from Derwentwater, Lake District, Cumbria


Skiddaw by D_Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

very nice mate i always like this sort of scenery, lake, trees and mountain, have you been there? and can you also recommend me some nice towns to visit in Scotland during summer if you know any? cheers :cheers:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Glasgow, _gleegieboys_


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

ajaaronjoe said:


> very nice mate i always like this sort of scenery, lake, trees and mountain, have you been there? and can you also recommend me some nice towns to visit in Scotland during summer if you know any? cheers :cheers:


That picture was taken near Keswick I think. I'm going to the Lake District for the first time in July/August of this year. Hopefully I'll get some good pictures of the mountains (Scafell Pike, Skiddaw, Helvellyn...), lakes (Windermere, Derwentwater, Wastwater, Coniston Water...), towns (Keswick, Windermere...) and mountain passes (Honister, Hardknott...).

I went to Scotland in 2005. If you like the nice scenery with mountains and lakes then I recommend visiting some of the towns, lochs and mountains around Glen Nevis and Glen Coe, such as Fort William, Loch Linnhe, Loch Leven, Loch Eil, Aonach Mòr and, of course, Ben Nevis. Also, if you travel a bit further north and west, there's Loch Ness, Urquhart Castle, Fort Augustus, Glenfinnan and Mallaig (and Oban to the south).


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

My pic, Durham


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

My pic, near Chepstow


----------



## DrDre (Dec 11, 2010)

^^ Durham looks very cool. :cheers1:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

My own pic, Bath (there is ALOT more to the UK thank London ^^)


----------



## Leeds Troll (Oct 31, 2009)

Avientu said:


> Surprisingly, this green areas of the UK get more or less the same amount of rain than mediterranean Spain, while here the landscape looks much drier.





Federicoft said:


> ^^
> Because it rains all the year round, not just in one season.





Avientu said:


> Yes, that must be it


Errm no, the mediterranean is closer to the Earth's equator duhhhhh


----------



## Leeds Troll (Oct 31, 2009)

Clarence docks, Leeds,England 

























Just outside Leeds, countryside view looking out towards North Yorkshire.









Bridgewater place, Leeds,England

Bridgewater and Bridge by Mop-Top, on Flickr

>>> Part of Leeds city centre, picture was taken a long time ago, so alot of towers have been added to this views since then.









Leeds skyline, Viewed from the Leeds suburb Beeston.









Enjoy


----------



## DrDre (Dec 11, 2010)

^^ :applause: :cheers1:


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 20, 2010)

fabulous photos


----------



## DrDre (Dec 11, 2010)

Birmingham Selfridges by david.bank, on Flickr


Boing 747 Takeoff at London Heathrow Airport by david.bank, on Flickr


Spring by david.bank
, on Flickr


The Long and Winding Road by david.bank, on Flickr


Liverpool - Royal Liver Building by david.bank, on Flickr


Leeds Civic Hall by david.bank, on Flickr


London Westminster by david.bank, on Flickr


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

Brilliant! :applause:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Lovely collection of pics ^^

Senedd Cardiff, my pic


----------



## streetlegal (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been winding back a few pages of this thread, and have to say that the photographs are absolutely stunning, testament to the seemingly infinite variety in such a small island. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Chatsworth House, Derbyshire








by Kevin Sinclair

Lyme Hall, Cheshire








by Kevin Sinclair

Teffont Evias, Wiltshire








by Graham Rains

Stourton in Wiltshire








by Graham Rains

Hanbury Hall with the gardens in full bloom








by Graham Rains

Chartwell House








by David Wigham

Hardy's Dorset








by Graham Rains

Mansion








by glyn davies

Harlaxton Manor








by ZBIGNIEW SIWIK

Enchanted gardens Brodsworth hall








by Mick Carver


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Sprng at Witley Court








by Stephanie Jackson

Castle Howard








by momentsr4ever

Hardwick Hall,








by Kevin Sinclair

Gawthorpe Hall Padiham, Lancashir








by Lancashirelove

Lyme Park looking towards the Orangery








by Ruth Barnes

Burghley House








by Phil Jobson

Wilton House








by Noel Reynold

Sheffield Park Garden








by Jaqueline Bibby

Blickling Hall








by Martin Thirkettle

Chatsworth House








by Kevin Sinclair


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Witley Court and fountain








by Stephanie Jackson

Hampton Court Palace








by urmimala singh

Hampton Court Palace and garden








by Hilary Hoad

Chatsworth House








by Kevin Sinclair(

Kedleston Hall, Derbyshire








by Kevin Sinclair

Packwood House








by Stephanie Jackson

Dinton in Wiltshire








by Graham Rains

Renishaw Hall, Derbyshire








by Kevin Sinclair

Audley End








by Mary Davey

Dinton in Wiltshire








by Graham Rains


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Sunrise over St Marys








by Geoff McDonough

Shillingstone in Dorset








by Graham Rains

Limpley Stoke, Wiltshire








by Graham Rains

Misty morning in Abraham's valley, Cannock Chase, Staffordshire








by John Godley

Boscombe Pier








by Noel Reynold

Milton Abbas in Dorset








by Graham Rains

Cheshire scenery








by Andy Edwards

Winter scene of Ribchester in Lancashire








by Sue Bristo

Milton Abbas in Dorset








by Graham Rains

Good morning Mousehole








by Sarah Dawson


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Stonyhurst College








by Sue Bristo

Kings College, University of Cambridge








by John Frings









by John Frings

Quiet corner








by Steve Willimott

Old Royal Naval College








by Stephen

Canteen at Old Royal Naval College








by Stephen

All Souls College, University of Oxford








by Edward Lever

Hoghton Tower








by Rod Burkey

Stonyhurst








by Sue Bristo

Stonyhurst College








by Sue Bristo


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Lulworth Range Walks, Dorset








by Graham Rains

Scarborough Castle








by Paul McGuire

Tinmine








by peter reddick

Herne Bay








by Sarah Dawson

Christmas in Broadway








by Cass Castagnoli

Brixham harbour at night








by Ian Gedge

View of St Ives harbour








by David Hubbard

Rye Harbour Sunrise








by Nick Chillingworth LRPS

The hills above Coire Domhain








by Nick Bramhall

Hay near Dunottar Castle








Nick Bramhall


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Buckingham Palace, official residence of The Queen, built in 1705








by unknown photographer

Tower Bridge, opened in 30 June 1894 (one of world's heritage sites) 








by 66BrianSu

Beautiful view from St James Park, London








by unknown photographer

Angel of the North, located in Gateshead








by unknown photographer

The O2 Arena (Busiest entertainment venue in the world)








by Jason Hawkes

Bathwick, Bath








by Stuart-Lee

St Oswalds Bay








by Noel Reynold

Evening stroll!








by Charmaine McInnis

Robin Hood's Bay








by Wyn-Gates

Paignton








by Lorry Parton


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Beauty of Edinburgh








by J&E


Richmond, South West London








by SE9


Beaumanor Hall,Old Woodhouse, Charnwood, Leicestershire.








by James Carter


Audley End House








by Stephen


Audley End House








by Stephen


The Hall








by Barbara Whiteman


Parade Gardens, Bath








by Cherry Bray

London Eye and River Thames








by lordposh


Broncos vs 49ers played the fourth regular season NFL game at Wembley stadium








by Sandy Macdonald


Manchester United 2010/11 Barclays Premier League








by 99 James Kieran Nguyen


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

South West Coast path from Ilfracombe to Combe Martin Bay 








by Ted


The Stour Valley in the late evening sun








by Graham Rains


Kingston in Dorset








by Graham Rains


Crosby sunset








by Rod Burkey


Bickleigh in Devon








by Graham Rains


Eden Project near Truro and St.Austell, Cornwall








by Michael Smith


Coming down to earth








by Vince Hawthorn


Torquay Harbour








by Michael Smith


The Beetle and Wedge hotel at Moulsford in Berkshire








by Allan Rostron


Four Horseshoes pub in Thornham Magna








by Andrew Atterwill


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Human habitation of the site is dated back as far as the 9th century BC








by wikipedia


Wonderful Edinburgh








by unknown photographer


Canary Wharf, one of London's financial districts








by unknown photographer 


Blackpool tower and the beach








by Gino90


Piccadilly Circus at night








by bristoguy


One Hyde Park, the most expensive apartments in the world








by Brian Matt


London City Hall










Sheraton Park Tower Hotel








by Ansho Bijl


Typical London with a red telephone box








by John Quintero


Buckingham Palace








by UKNewsphoto


----------



## AlienB (Feb 5, 2011)

Beach at St. Ives, Cornwall








by Marjorie Pope


Lake District National Park, Cumbria








by shaun wilson


The Grand through the trees, Scarborough, North Yorkshire








by Mick Carver


Mupe Rocks are about 2 miles east of Lulworth Cove








by Noel Reynold


Every two years candles are lit on the Cobb in Lyme Regis Dorset in aid of Charity








by Geoff Newman


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Belfast City Hall


Belfast City Hall by NW Vagabond, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff


PB120895a by Cardiff123, on Flickr


----------



## Davodavo (Apr 28, 2008)

Dunnotar Castle, Scotland.









http://www.flickr.com/david_crespo


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

One of the most favorable places to live. I have a question, people in Scotland living in England will have the same rights as an Englishman? How UK integral state for its people?


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Oxford, Oxfordshire


An Oxford Moment by Damian_Ward, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Lower Winchendon*, England


100! by Damian_Ward, on Flickr


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Leicester City Hall


Leicester Town Hall by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Once upon a time in Bath - U.K.... by Zeid Oweis, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Fain*, Scotland


The Dundonnell River. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ballachulish*, Scotland


The Weeping Glen by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Dores*, Scotland


Dores Sunset. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ballachulish*, Scotland


ROAD TRIP NORTH by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Forth Road Bridge, South Queensferry *EH30 9SF, Scotland


Silhouette bridge by simpletones, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Leven*, Fife, Scotland


WINTER AT THE SEASIDE by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ballaculish*, Scotland


Meltwater by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Alexandra Gardens*, Cathays Park, Cardiff, Wales


Welsh National War Memorial  by Paula J James, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*St. Monans*, Scotland


Romance of St. Monance by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Cwyfan/Cribinau*, Anglesey, Wales


Belief by Darren.Moore, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Isle of Skye*, Scotland


Contemplation by Wesley Nagelmaker, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Moorlough, Donemanagh, Strabane*, County Tyrone, Northern Ireland


Another Day Passes by Gareth Wray Photography (Thanks = 1 Million Hits), on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

near *Deri*, Wales


16th February 2014 Sigma DP2 Merrill 015 by Parishes of the Buzzard, on Flickr


----------



## *** (Feb 20, 2014)

Not beautiful like Italy.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Burrator Reservoir*, Devon, England


Final glimpse ~ Explored by jedlangdon, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Seend*, England


Kennet and Avon at Seend by jedlangdon, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Otter Ferry*, Scotland


Stone Jetty and Beach, Otter Ferry by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Llanedeyrn*, Cardiff, Wales


First Light - EXPLORED! Thank you  by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Pewsey Vale*, Wiltshire, England


Pewsey Vale, Wiltshire by Phil Selby, on Flickr


----------



## AnimalsB4Humans (Jan 15, 2014)

Northern Lights (Aurora Borealis) from Calton Hill. Edinburgh


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Edinburgh


----------



## Hager86 (May 14, 2013)

bozenBDJ said:


> *Otter Ferry*, Scotland
> 
> 
> Stone Jetty and Beach, Otter Ferry by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


Very nicely . I'd have to swim, a wonderful place


----------



## AnimalsB4Humans (Jan 15, 2014)

Panoramic View of Edinburgh from the Crags


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tenby, Wales










Photo seen at: Love GREAT Britain


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ballymoney, Northern Ireland










Photo by: Klarens


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*London*


Tower Bridge and HMS Belfast from London Bridge por nacho bokeh, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dickens Inn, St Katharine's Wharf, London:*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bodnant Garden, Northern Wales










Photo by: Bodnant Garden via National Trust


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Wells cathedral*


Wells Cathedral, Crossing, Scissor Vault por jacquemart, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

mistake


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Brecon Beacons, Wales










Photo from: The National Trust


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> The real Hogwart’s Express is called the Jacobite and runs through some of Scotland’s best landscapes, like the beautiful Glenfinnan












Love GREAT Britain


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Can anyone begin to regularly post on here?


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Beautiful Edinburgh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ that's supposed to be my post for yesterday

and this is my post for today

Northumberland, England










Visit England


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think that is Bamburgh Castle......


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Anne Hathaway's Cottage, England










Photo from: VisitEngland


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Lake District in northwest England










Love GREAT Britain


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hidcote Manor Garden (NT), England










Hidcote Manor Garden (NT) by Dave Catchpole via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Glastonbury, England










Glastonbury meadows by Roel Wijnants via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cardiff, Wales










Cardiff at Night (2) by Pete Birkinshaw via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Snowdon Mountain Railway, Wales









Journey to Snowdon Summit by Bert Kaufmann via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake Vyrnwy, Wales









Early Morning. Weekend at Lake Vyrnwy by Phil Parsons via flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

London, Canary Wharf:








[/url]Electrical storm over Canary Wharf by Geijutsu, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ben Crom Reservoir, Mourne Mountains, Northern Ireland









Backcastle Tors, Slieve Binnian, Mourne Mountains by Philip Milne via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Gurnsey*


Gurnsey por dickertracy, no Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Eden Project Garden, Cornwall, England









Eden project by Ben Bawden via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Scotland Highlands*


Sem título by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Glasgow, Scotland

I join them in the celebration of the Commonwealth Games









merchant city & beyond by Graeme Maclean via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cardiff Castle, Cardiff, Wales









Cardiff Castle [DSC_2959] by Rob P via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Dunstanburgh Castle, Craster, England*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Bamburgh Castle, Northumberland, England*


Bamburgh Castle by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Eilean Donan Castle, Scotland*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Tittesworth Reservoir, Quarnford, England*


Tittesworth Reservoir by l4ts, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cuillin Ridge, Scotland*


Glen Brittle and Rum by DanLanePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*London*


Tower bridge by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ladybower Reservoir, England*


Ladybower Reservoir by l4ts, on Flickr

edit: I'll be 6 days without posting here, just now I realized that this is another "One photo per day" thread :cripes:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Throwback Sunday

London 2012 Olympic Games

July 27, 2014

Shown is Industrical Revolution segment








Indsutrial revolution by Hilts UK via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Calanais Standing Stones, Isle of Lewis, Scotland









Calanais Standing Stones, Scotland by Alex Berger via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Game of the Thrones locations










Ballintoy, County Antrim, Northern Ireland (No.3)









County Antrim coastline #9 by Paolo Trabattoni via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banner for Today, July 30, 2014

Salford! :applause:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Leeds Castle, England









Leeds Castle from the air by Marc Evans via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Lowry, Manchester, England









The Lowry, Manchester by Neil Howard via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cushendun Caves, Northern Ireland









Cushendun Caves by Jonathan Tweed via flickr









Game of the Thrones, Location number 5


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lewes, East Sussex, England









Tree, Cuckoo Bottom by Jonathan Tweed via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Banner for today: Glasgow :applause:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Millennium Bridge, London











Millennium Bridge by Jonathan Tweed via flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*The Mud maid (St Austell)*


Mud Maid por AshTree25, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Cathedral cave Dan-yr-Ogof Caves, Wales









In the Cathedral cave Dan-yr-Ogof Caves, Wales by Neil Howard via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Isle of Man









The Marina in Douglas - Isle of Man by Neil Howard via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Taken August 2, 2014

Mayfield Lavender Farm, Surrey 









140802-2042-P1000825.jpg  by David Pearson via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Wray Castle, Lake Windermere, England









Wray Castle 2 by Son of Groucho via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hadrian's Wall









Vindolanda 13 by Son of Groucho via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Island of Iona










Beautiful Edinburgh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Buchaille Etive Mor, Glencoe, Scotland











Photography By Karen McDonald


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Edinburgh, Scotland









'Top of the Scott' by Photography By Karen McDonald


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lake District, Cumbria, England









Heading towards Ennerdale. by Alan via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bamford Edge, the Peak District. Debyrshire part









Bamford Edge. by Alan via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Yorkshire









Hedgerow. by Alan via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Snowdonia, Cadair Idris, Wales









Wales - Snowdonia, Cadair Idris by Victor Bayon via flicke


----------



## Georgia777 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Llandudno Panorama, Wales









Llandudno Panorama by Alan via flickr


----------



## Georgia777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Georgia777 said:


>


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Pistyll Rhaeadr, Wales









Pistyll Rhaeadr by Eifion via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, London, England










140405-1657-P1010060.jpg by David Pearson via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Wainstones, Yorkshire, England










Late afternoon light on the Wainstones. by Alan via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

RHS Gardens Wisley, Surrey, England











RHS Gardens Wisley by Kevin Oliver via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Culzean Castle, Maybole, South Ayrshire, Scotland











Culzean Castle, Maybole, South Ayrshire, Ecosse, Grande-Bretagne, Royaume-Uni. by Bernard Blanc via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Morpeth Clock Tower*









Source


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cawdor Castle, Cawdor, Nairnshire, Highland, Scotland*











Cawdor Castle, Cawdor, Nairnshire, Highland, Ecosse, Grande-bretagne, Royaume-Uni. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Snowdonia National Park, Wales*









George​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*South Uist, Scotland *









Hugh / Uisdean Spicer​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Floors Castle, Kelso*











Floors Castle (XVIIIe, XIXe), Kelso, Scottish Borders, Ecosse, Royaume-Uni. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Saint Peter Port, Guernsey*









Antonio Martín​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*











Beautiful Edinburgh​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ullapool and Loch Broom, Ross and Cromarty, Highland*












Ullapool et le Loch Broom, Ross and Cromarty, Highland, Ecosse, Royaume-Uni. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lochaber, Highlands, Scotland*











Ancienne école de Kinlochmoidart, Moidart, Lochaber, Highlands, Ecosse, Grande-Bretagne, Royaume-Uni. by by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Royal Pavilion, Brighton, East Sussex, England*











The Royal Pavilion, Brighton, East Sussex, Angleterre, Royaume-Uni. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## Stawero45 (Jul 13, 2013)

Beautiful place, nice picture ..


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Brecon Beacons National Park, Wales*











Back side of the Fan Dance! #Wales #dailyshoot by Les Haines via flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Cuillin Hills, Isle of Skye*









Source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tintagel, Cornwall, England*











Tintagel Castle, Cornwall, United Kingdom by Giuseppe Milo via flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Wales Coast*


_JET8916 by Mark John Nepomuceno, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glastonbury Tor in England*



The top of Glastonbury Tor by Neil Howard via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Chester City, England











Chester: Eastgate Street by Jorge Franganillo via flickr​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*30 St Mary Axe ("The Gherkin") at ground level:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*












Beautiful Edinburgh​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tenby, Wales*










Tenby South Wales...tide out by Alan Lamb via flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shere*, Surrey, England

Shere, Surrey, UK by Georgia Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Peninnis Head, St Mary’s, Isles of Scilly*









Paul


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*New Islington Marina, Manchester*

DSC_0052 by mdoran80, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Museum of Natural History, Oxford, England*











Oxford: Museum of Natural History by harry_nl via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dolgellau, Wales*











2012 Cycle Tour of Wales - On National Cycle Route 8, Near Cader Idris by velodenz via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Somerset House, London*











Somerset House, London by tonybill via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Westminster Palace, London, England*











Westminster by SBA73 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Stourhead, Wiltshire, England*












The lake, Stourhead by Howard Stanbury via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lairig Ghru, Scotland*









David Dear


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ceibr bay, Rhos-Bayvil, Wales*










Ceibr bay by Andrew Kearton via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pembrokeshire, Wales*










The Lighthouse by Andrew Kearton via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Llyn Idwal, Nant Ffrancon, Wales*











'Cwm Idwal Panorama' - Snowdonia by Kris Williams via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Giant's Causeway, Northern Ireland*









Zyra Raguro


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Menai Bridge, Wales*











'Between Two Bridges' - Menai Straits, Anglesey by Kris Williams via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tarn Hows , Lake District, United Kingdom*











Tarn Hows , Lake District by Paul Dibben via flickr, taken on August 20, 2014​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

September 18, 2014


May the Scottish people arrive at a more preferable solution which will determine their direction on the following years to come. 
























*Glencoe, Scotland*









Glencoe.Scotland .by Alan via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Thirlmere , Lake District, England*











Thirlmere , Lake District by Paul Dibben via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bay of Cardiff, Wales*









ChinPing Goh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Strathdon, Scotland*











glen nochty by stu smith via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Loch Monar, Scotland*











Loch Monar by stu smith via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Love Great Britain Facebook Page link here


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Millennium Bridge, London, England*











'Amongst The Crowd' - Millennium Bridge, London by Kris Williams via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Dartmoor National Park, Devon, England*









Mark George


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Arundel , West Sussex, England*












Love GREAT Britain​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Whitepark Bay, Northern Ireland*









Christopher Tait


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hutchesons Hall, Glasgow, Scotland*





> Hutchesons Hall is an early nineteenth-century building on Ingram Street and is maintained by the National Trust for Scotland.
> 
> The current building was constructed as Hutchesons Hospital, between 1802 and 1805 but this building was to replace an earlier hospital of 1641, which was situated in the city's Trongate. The design incorporates the statues on the front from this earlier hospital.
> 
> ...












Beautiful Glasgow​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lulworth Cove, England*









Oxfordshire Churches


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dinorwig Uchaf, Snowdonia, Wales*











'Colour My Valley' - Dinorwig Uchaf, Snowdonia by Kris Williams via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Lulworth Cove, England*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is stunning!!!!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*The Dark Hedges, Ballimoney, Northern Ireland*









Paola Grassi photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Oxford, England*











130504-1318-P1010327.jpg by David Pearson via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St Mary's Island
*










Go Green by Dave Brightwell via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ben Nevis, Scotland *









moraypix


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Whitby, North Yorkshire, England*











Whitby by Dario Sušanj via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rope Bridge, Northern Ireland*









Pablo Manjón


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*York Minster, York, England*











York Minster by Dario Sušanj via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kilchurn Castle, Scotland *









Max J R


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Keld, Yorkshire, England











Keld by Jonathan Tweed via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cullen, Scotland*









Ian Kenn


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Newcastle, Northern Ireland*











Supermoon over Newcastle by Glenn Cartmill via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tower bridge, London, England*









Reinaldo Melo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*A farmland near Lewes in East Sussex, England*




Cuckoo Bottom, Lewes by jtweed, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lough Navar Forest, Fermanagh, Northern Ireland*









jonasgmandersson


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Loch Lomond:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The Cobb harbour, Lyme Regis, Devon, England*











The Cobb harbour, Lyme Regis by Baz Richardson via flickr

​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Plockton, Scotland*









Martyn Fordham


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kilt Rocks, Valtos, Isle of Skye*










Kilt rock by Frederique Harmsze via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Windsor Castle, England*









tonypreece


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Applecross, Scotland*



Courthill from Bealach na Ba, Applecross by AnnieMacD, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ballintoy, County Antrim, Northern Ireland*



Ballintoy Harbour, County Antrim by bazmcq, on Flickr
​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Iona Abbey*









Alan Toepfer


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Albert dock, Liverpool, England*



Albert dock liverpool by Shahid A Khan, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Historic Palace & St Michael Parish Church, Linlithgow Loch in West Lothian, Scotland*
October 4, 2014



IMG_0788 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Holyrod Palace, Edinburgh, Scotland*



Holyrood Palace, Edinburgh by Colin Myers Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Melrose Abbey*










Scotland - Melrose Abbey by Ben Mason v ia flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cardiff, Wales*









Lt Frank Drebin


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Changing the Horse Guard, London:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Howgill Fells*











Bowerdale. by Alan via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Eilean Donan Castle, Scotland*









☺dannicamra☺


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fair Head, County Antrim from Ballycastle, Northern Ireland*



Fair Head, County Antrim by bazmcq, on Flickr​


----------



## AnimalsB4Humans (Jan 15, 2014)

Long Exposure of the Sunset at the shore, Leith. Edinburgh


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Borrowdale, Cumbria, NW England.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

DSC_0430l by Maya Av, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lavenham, England*











VisitEngland​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Annalong, Northern Ireland*




Silent Valley by Kevin.Grace, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sniaull (Snaefell), Isle Of Man*


Crummock Water and The Isle Of Man by Lee6700, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rothesay, Isle of Bute, Scotland*


Rothesay harbour area by Grandpa John T, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glenariff Forest Park, County Antrim, Northern Ireland*




Glenariff Forest Park, County Antrim, Northern Ireland by Jeremy Smith Photography, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Okay, previous photo is for yesterday. Here's for today


*Crumlin Glen Falls, Crumlin , Northern Ireland*



'Summer Falls' by Amanda Louise Wade, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Eel Traps on the Test by JRTurnerPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Paddlesworth woods, Kent, England*









Paddlesworth woods by Mary Gerard, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bamburgh Castle, Northumberland , England*




Images of Bamburgh Castle, Northumberland - 1 by Tony Worrall Foto, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Newhall Grange

Newhall Grange by Yorkshire Rascal, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Stob Diamh & Ben Cruachan, Scotland*


Stob Diamh & Ben Cruachan by ianthehiker, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Ynys Fydlyn, Anglesey, Wales*



'Wasting Light' - Ynys Fydlyn, Anglesey by Kristofer Williams, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ingleborough, Yorkshire Dales, England*









Erratic and Ingleborough, Yorkshire Dales (Explored) by Steve Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Binevenagh Mountain, Northern Ireland*


Binevenagh Mountain by shylands, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ben Dorain, Scotland*


Ben Dorain, Bridge of Orchy by David Alexander Elder, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*London*


London by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Canterbury Cathedral, 29.11:


Canterbury Cathedral by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

A beautifully crisp lare autumn sunset at Dovestones Reservoir, Saddleworth. 


Dovestones by andy_AHG, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lochan na h-Achlaise, Scotland*


A Cold Morning, Lochan na h-Achlaise by mark_mullen, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Win Hill, Peak District, England*


Win Hill Tree – Winter by Paul Newcombe, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cotswold Commons and Beechwoods, England*


Pines by Russ Barnes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Upper Dyfi Valley, Wales*


1501_Upper Dyfi Valley_081.jpg by Josh Cooper Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset in Albert Dock, Liverpool

as it sets, the world sets by Qais97, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Binevenagh, Northern Ireland*


Binevenagh - Northern Ireland by Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks = 3.5 Million Hits, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Isle of Skye, Scotland*


Scotland! by Antonio Cinotti , on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

395011 at Ashford International


395011 at Ashford International by TheJRB, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rotingeden by S l a w e k, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ullswater, England*


Ullswater by Baz Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loch Tarsan, Scotland*


Loch Tarsan Reflections by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Belfast, Northern Ireland*


Belfast murals Divis St. by carlossg, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kimbolton, England*


Kimbolton, Huntingdonshire by Baz Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Isle of Skye, Scotland*


IsleofSkye_20141222_3983 Kopie by torino071, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

All Together Now by mobilevirgin, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Laurelvale, Northern Ireland*


Hayfever! (explored) by Alan10eden, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Little Langdale, Lake District, England*

Little Langdale by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

IMG_3729_30_31_tonemapped by don_macauley, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Trebarwith, Cornwall, England*









The colours of Trebarwith by Andrew Turner, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Giant's Causeway, County Antrim, Northern Ireland*

10-2014-Giant's Causeway Ireland 7 - (Explored) by Valerie Sauve-Vancouver, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Newquay, Cornwall, England*


The island, Newquay, Cornwall, United Kingdom by j0sh (www.pixael.com), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bristol, South Gloucestershire, England*

Horse and second bridge crossing by John191cr, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bassaleg, Wales*


Misty Dawn on the Wentloog Levels by wentloog, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*St. Eugene's Cathedral, Londonderry, Northern Ireland*

St. Eugene's Cathedral, Derry-Londonderry, N. Ireland by Joe McGilloway, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Buachaille Etive Mòr, Scotland*


Buachaille Etive Mor in the Snow by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Biddulph Grange by Ulli J., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bradford-on-Avon, England*


Bradford-on-Avon, Cotswolds by Bobrad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

There is a shadow hanging over me. by turtle qiu, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ystradfellte, Wales*


Wales by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bourton-on the-Water, England*


Bourton_over_Water by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Londonderry, Northern Ireland*


The Guildhall Square - Derry City by Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks for 4 Million Hits, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Forth Bridge, North Queensferry, Scotland*

Forth Bridge in the gloaming by OnlyEverOneJack, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*River Finn near Clady, Donegal, Northern Ireland*


Frozen Mirror by Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks for 4 Million Hits, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

at Far Sawrey in the UK Lake District

Winter Skies by asheers, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Beech Avenue Sunrise, Kingston Lacy, England*









Beech Avenue Sunrise by Paul Wynn-Mackenzie, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Glasgow, Scotland*


And Halfway in Light by Mark Liddell, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Broughty Castle, Dundee City, Scotland*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Snowdon, Wales*










Source


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Edinburg, Scotland*


Edinburg and Fireworks by masowar (often off, sorry!!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

forth rail bridge, scotland.

that red bridge by midge 1971, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Corra Linn*


Falls Of Clyde (Corra Linn) by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Isle of Skye*


IsleofSkye_20141226_3055 by torino071, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Edinburg, Scotland*


Stevenlaws Close Edinburgh by SvQMedia Pro, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Felixstowe, Suffolk, England*

A time to reflect (Explore) by shutterbug_uk2012, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mourne Mountains, Northern Ireland*


The Mourne Mountains from Tyrella by jon lees, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Poppies, Barlow, England*


Poppies by l4ts, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Looe, England*


Looe in winter by Baz Richardson (now away for a week), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Moreton Corbet, England*










Source


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Small Island, Scotland*


View from a Small Island by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

395017 'Dame Sarah Storey'


395017 'Dame Sarah Storey' by Lewis Smith Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Chinley Churn, England*


Peaks by matrobinsonphoto, on Flickr[


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

London Bridge & The Shard 


London Bridge works by unravelled, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nant Ffrancon, Snowdonia, Wales*


Snowdonia National Park towards Pen-yr-Ole-Wen by john f Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*South Queensferry, Scotland*










by me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Crawfordsburn Beach, Northern Ireland*


Crawfordsburn Beach by Etrusia UK, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Alnwick Castle, England*


Alnwick, Northumberland by Gazmando, on Flickr


----------



## prisma (Nov 16, 2006)

*London*, summer 2014


(photo by prisma)


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Snowy Stream, Sandling Woods, England*


Snowy Stream - Sandling Woods by Daveyboy_75, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oban, Scotland*


Corran Esplanade by dun_deagh, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Watchet West Somerset, England*


Watchet West Somerset by shipscompass, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*The Mermaid Inn, Mermaid St, Rye, England*


The Mermaid Inn, Mermaid St, Rye"As requested by, Mr Walter A. Aue" by Danny Lon89, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bentangaval, Scotland*


Scotland Sept 2012 - Image 99 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Stornoway, Isle of Lewis, Scotland*


Isle of Lewis - Image 252 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Glen Affric, Scotland*


Sheiling with a View by Highlandscape, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*London, England*


Skyline - London, England by Trodel, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*St Mawes, Cornwall, England*


St Mawes, Cornwall by Baz Richardson (trying to catch up), on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*London.* St Paul's.









St Pauls Sunset by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Weobley, Herefordshire*


Weobley by a.phasia, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pittenweem, Fife*


Pittenweem Harbour. by dodfather, sur Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Cardigan Bay / Irish Sea*


Aberystwyth by Janusz Z, on Flickr


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

Bowood House and Gardens (Wiltshire / England/ UnitedKingdom)


Bowood House and Gardens by Janusz Z, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Dunvegan castle (Scottland)*

Dunvegan Castle, Isle of Skye by Marc Girard, en Flickr


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Charlecote Park, National Trust*


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Flooded Worcester*


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Brecon Beacons‬ *


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Pen y Fan, Brecon Beacons*


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Portishead, England, United Kingdom*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Trinity Lane in Cambridge:*

Trinity Lane, Cambridge University by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Canary Wharf, London:*

Canary Wharf, London by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Cager (Feb 6, 2013)

''The Path to the Lake'' (Llyn Trawsfynydd), Wales









Source


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

England, river, bridge, London, houses, people, Thames, sky, dome, fall








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
England, river, bridge, London, houses, people, Thames, sky, dome, fall


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Beverley Minster in East Yorkshire:*

Beverley Minster, Yorkshire by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*York:*

Medieval York by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Humber Bridge:*

The sweeping span of the Humber Bridge by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Castle Howard in Yorkshire:*

Castle Howard in Yorkshire, 1735 by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Whitby, Yorkshire:*

Whitby Harbour by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*York:

York Minster seen from the south by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*London (City) Broadgate Venus:

London: Broadgate Venus by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Blenheim, Oxfordshire:

Blenheim Palace, Oxfordshire by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Ullswater by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Chris J (Jan 21, 2009)

New Premier Inn Chester, nearing completion

Premier Inn Development by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## Chris J (Jan 21, 2009)

Old postcard of Chester Cathedral, taken from Frodsham Street

Kaleyards - Chester by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Caernarfon Castle:

Caernarfon Castle by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Hill climbing in Lincoln by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Canary Wharf in London, before recent development:

London&#x27;s Canary Wharf (1980s buildings) by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

&#x27;Charing Cross Bridge, London&#x27; by Camille Pissarro (1830-1903) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------

